# What's Blaring In Your Headphones? V.8



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 10, 2006)

*MOGWAI - MY FATHER MY KING*

_This is seriously among the best songs Mogwai has ever created. Been spinning it all day pretty much._


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2006)

*Slint - Good Morning Captain*

When the vocals switch from whispering _I'll make it up to you_ to _I MISS YOU!!!_..gah, fuckingintense.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2006)

Sairin Kata Tsubasa no Tenshi~Nobuo Uematsu

yes the rock version of one winged angel from advent children. I NEED MORE MUSIC. epseially rock. I cant have this be my only planning song. ><


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Say yes*

_i'm in love with the world through the eyes of a girl
whos still around the morning after.._


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2006)

Mate, check you pm in a few minutes, Im sending you something that you will dig. Alot.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp

It may be about doggy-loving, but it sure as hell brings Summer to me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Crowe (Mar 10, 2006)

*Samurai Champloo - Asazaki Ikue - Obokuri Eeumi*
Almost makes me cry, can't forget when it was played in the anime after Mugen "died". ;____;


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 10, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge*

I am not a huge fan of Red Hot Chili Peppers, but this song is great.  And has a superb chorus, I love when the group of kids/other singers start repeating the chorus at the end.


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2006)

pek, could you send it to me? I lost it ._.
*
youth Pictures Of florence Heenderson - Yet We continue to build it, the structure*

Amazing, the riff, the inmate sample they use, the drums, bells, everything. I love this so much


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Crowe (Mar 10, 2006)

*Dion - Runaround Sue*
Am I the only one who loves catchy 60's songs? This is just awesome, makes you want to live in the 60's ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 10, 2006)

"Metal Militia"- Metallica


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

*String Quartet Tribute To Elliott Smith - Miss Misery
*
Did I say how much I love the violin? =)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 10, 2006)

I have fallen in love with PANIC! At The Disco :|

I Write Sins Not Tragedies - PANIC! At The Disco


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 10, 2006)

*Murd'r - Utopia Golden Horses*


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 10, 2006)

"God of Emptiness"- Morbid Angel


----------



## Elric (Mar 10, 2006)

American Hi Fi -Breakup Song


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 10, 2006)

"Born of Fire"- Slayer


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

*AFKG - RIRAITO*


----------



## Ashura (Mar 10, 2006)

*Se-UVerworld*


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 11, 2006)

"Cowboys From Hell"- Pantera


----------



## Liengod (Mar 11, 2006)

*Iron And Wine - Southern Anthem*


----------



## Angelush (Mar 11, 2006)

Stay by cueshe


----------



## xingzup (Mar 11, 2006)

Fort Minor - Believe Me...


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 11, 2006)

Lemon Demon - Ode to Crayola.
Lemon Demon - Bill Watterson
Lemon Demon - Dance Like an Idiot (remix)
Metal Gear Solid OST - Theme (MGS3 remix)


----------



## vanh (Mar 11, 2006)

*Red Hot Chilli Pepers - The Zephyr Song*


----------



## warcraft (Mar 11, 2006)

Polysics - I MY ME MINE


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 11, 2006)

"Killers"- Iron Maiden


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 11, 2006)

Bob Dylan - The Freewheelin' LP (I have to listen to it from beginning to end every time)


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 11, 2006)

Mighty Mighty BossToneS, "He's Back"

HAPPY 311 DAY!


----------



## warcraft (Mar 11, 2006)

Polysics - Baby Bias


----------



## olaf (Mar 11, 2006)

Shaped Like A Gun - Ghengis Khan


----------



## Ruri (Mar 11, 2006)

Mum - The Islands of the Children's Children


----------



## Larethian (Mar 11, 2006)

*Republika* - "Biala Flaga"


----------



## Ashura (Mar 11, 2006)

Desperate- Why Not.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 11, 2006)

*The Mission OST - "Falls"*


----------



## Elric (Mar 11, 2006)

American Hi Fi -Flavour of The Week


----------



## Larethian (Mar 11, 2006)

*Nirvana* - Smells Like A Teen Spirit


----------



## Miss CCV (Mar 11, 2006)

*Radiohead - Paranoid Android*


----------



## warcraft (Mar 11, 2006)

Polysics - Domo Arigato Mr Roboto


----------



## Miss CCV (Mar 11, 2006)

*The Chromatics - Hannah's Song*


----------



## Larethian (Mar 11, 2006)

*Tesco Value* - Catchy Kathy


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 11, 2006)

311, "Visit"

HAPPY 311 DAY!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Larethian (Mar 11, 2006)

*Arctic Monkeys* - Fake tales from San Francisco


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 11, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven

Just.............\m/


----------



## murasex (Mar 11, 2006)

K-paz - Vamos A Bailar


----------



## xingzup (Mar 12, 2006)

The Click Five - Just The Girl...


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 12, 2006)

Pink Floyd- Comfortably Numb


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 12, 2006)

*Over the Rhine - Ohio*


----------



## Crowe (Mar 12, 2006)

*RJD2 - De Laloutte*


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 12, 2006)

Sublime, "Garden Grove"

HAPPY 311 DAY!


----------



## Elric (Mar 12, 2006)

American Hi Fi -Geeks Get the Girls


----------



## Meijin (Mar 12, 2006)

Matisyahu - Fire Of Heaven On An Alter Of Earth


----------



## Larethian (Mar 12, 2006)

*Led Zeppelin* - Moby Dick
amazing drums solo


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 12, 2006)

CKY - Sniped


----------



## Crowe (Mar 12, 2006)

*Dio - Rainbow In The Dark*
Amazing intro and when the singer breaks the instrumental with "When there's lightning", I always get the chills. AWESOME VOICE!11


----------



## xingzup (Mar 12, 2006)

M. Y. M. P. - You Are The One...


----------



## Larethian (Mar 12, 2006)

*RHCP* - Can't Stop


----------



## Larethian (Mar 12, 2006)

*Leszek Mozdzer* - Bzdurox


----------



## olaf (Mar 12, 2006)

*Nick cave & Kylie Minogue* - Where the wild roses grow


----------



## Larethian (Mar 12, 2006)

*Up To Date* - Slawek chce zostac kucharzem


----------



## warcraft (Mar 12, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Times Like These


----------



## vanh (Mar 12, 2006)

*First love - Utada Hikaru*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 12, 2006)

Evanescence - Everybody's Fool


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 12, 2006)

*"Losing my Religion - R.E.M."*


I love this track.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 12, 2006)

"Bring Back the Bomb"- Gwar


----------



## olaf (Mar 12, 2006)

*Mettalice - Leper Messiah*


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 12, 2006)

"The Cause of Death"- Immortal Technique


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2006)

*Everyone's a VIP to Someone by The Go! Team*
The banjos! Give me! Power!


----------



## warcraft (Mar 12, 2006)

The Pillows - Runners High


----------



## Neenah (Mar 12, 2006)

Vita d'Altri - Subsonica


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 12, 2006)

"Covenant of Death"- Morbid Angel


----------



## Ruri (Mar 12, 2006)

*Utada Hikaru - Deep River*

I'm in the mood for J-pop. =)


----------



## xingzup (Mar 12, 2006)

Slipknot - My Plague...


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2006)

Mezame ~ Kajiura Yuki    *Mai HiME soundtrack*


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 12, 2006)

"Justifiable Homicide"- Dying Fetus


----------



## xingzup (Mar 12, 2006)

Slipknot - People = Shit...


----------



## Crowe (Mar 12, 2006)

*Weathermen - 5 Left In The Clip' RJD2 REMIX.*
One of RJD2's most successful remixes, the remix totally owns the original


----------



## Ruri (Mar 12, 2006)

Sigur Ros - Untitled 3


----------



## vanh (Mar 12, 2006)

*H.O.T - Haengbok*

i'm in love with Moon Hee Jun


----------



## Kamesan (Mar 12, 2006)

Papoose - The Birth of a Star


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 12, 2006)

The soundtrack of _Les Choristes._  Well, actually, only 30 second iTunes demos of it since I have to wait till I get home later this week before I can get it for real...


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 12, 2006)

*Piana - Mother's Love*

Lovely song, =)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 12, 2006)

I Miss You - Sweetbox


----------



## Elric (Mar 12, 2006)

L'arc en Ciel -Dive to Blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 13, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Oh Well, Okay*


----------



## Crys (Mar 13, 2006)

Nirvana-Lithium
I miss you Kurt...


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 13, 2006)

*Ryuusei* - *TiA*


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

*Metallica - Motorbreath*


----------



## pislayer (Mar 13, 2006)

Motorcycle Drive By-Third Eye Blind
_-When I came to visit you That's when I knew That I could never have you I knew that before you did Still I'm the one who's stupid And there's this burning Like there's always been I've never been so alone And I've never been so alive-_


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2006)

*H.O.T - Iyah*


----------



## warcraft (Mar 13, 2006)

The Mad Capsule Markets - Tribe


----------



## Danny (Mar 13, 2006)

*Lordi - Blood red Sandman*

<3 <3 <3


----------



## krskrft (Mar 13, 2006)

Yellow Magic Orchestra - "S/T" and "Solid State Survivor"

Ryuichi Sakamoto is genius.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 13, 2006)

*The "25th Hour" OST (by Terence Blanchard)* - Ground Zero


----------



## warcraft (Mar 13, 2006)

Polysics - Coelacanth Is Android
the video for this is funny and its a great song too


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 13, 2006)

Mew - Apocalypso


----------



## Crowe (Mar 13, 2006)

*RJD2 - Final Frontier * 
RJD2 is god?


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 13, 2006)

sonic style^_^


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2006)

*Feel good Inc _ Gorillaz*

i'm not feeling good though


----------



## nimrod (Mar 13, 2006)

the soulforged - blind guardian


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 13, 2006)

Joe Tex - I Gotcha


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

Zappa - Why Does It Hurt When I Pee?


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 13, 2006)

Jay Z - You don't know


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2006)

Dredg - Ode to the Sun

This band gets no recognition, but they rock anyways.


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 13, 2006)

Ll cool J feat J-Lo - Lose Control


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2006)

Dead Can Dance - Song of the Stars


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

*Dead can Dance - Song of the Dispossessed*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2006)

*Dead Head - Teen Idles[from DC]*

\m/


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

*Opeth - Drapery Falls*

I want to make love to Mikaels voice.


----------



## kakashix3 (Mar 13, 2006)

Dragostea Din Tei [A.K.A. The Numa Numa Song] by O-Zone


----------



## warcraft (Mar 13, 2006)

Foo Fighters - One


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

*Queens of the Stone Age - Litlle Sister*


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 13, 2006)

"Orion"- Metallica


----------



## xingzup (Mar 13, 2006)

Slipknot - Pulse Of The Maggots...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2006)

Neko Case - Hold On, Hold On


----------



## xingzup (Mar 13, 2006)

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc...


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

*Portishead - Glory Box*


----------



## Crowe (Mar 13, 2006)

*RJD2 feat Weathermen - 5 left in the Clip*

<333333333333333333333


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

*Matisyahu - Youth*

Makes me wanna cum.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 13, 2006)

The soundtrack to Ghost in the Shell : Stand Alone Complex


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 13, 2006)

*"Tribute (The Greatest Song In The World)" by Tenacious D*

Has some funny lines and tends to get stuck in my head quite often thanks to it's catchy tune


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

*Can - I'm So Green*

Yes I feel, everything you say~


----------



## Crowe (Mar 13, 2006)

*RJD2 feat Massive Attack - Butterfly Caught REMIX *


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 13, 2006)

System of a Down - Lonley Day


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2006)

*Eminem - Til I collapse*


----------



## Elric (Mar 13, 2006)

Fort Minor -Where'd you go?


----------



## Ruri (Mar 14, 2006)

Fat Jon The Ample Soul Physician - Visual Music


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2006)

*Communic - Communication Sublime*


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

*Ja Rule & R. Kelly & Ashanti -  Wonderful*


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

*Nick Drake - Time Of No Reply*

Sexiest man ever.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2006)

*Hey* by *The Pixies*
But you ain't.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

*Dead Can Dance - Swans* (unpublished)


----------



## Rinali (Mar 14, 2006)

lovex-guardian angel


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

*The Mars Volta - Eunuch Provocatuer*

D:


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 14, 2006)

live audio concert by Tool off of distortion.com =D


----------



## Crowe (Mar 14, 2006)

*Common - Be*
Intro, anyone?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Oliver Nelson - Teenie's Blues

Awesome jazz. Props goes to moe.


----------



## warcraft (Mar 14, 2006)

Polysics - New Wave Jacket


----------



## xingzup (Mar 14, 2006)

Fort Minor - Believe Me...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - Open Car


----------



## basiK (Mar 14, 2006)

*Modest Mouse - Karma's Payment*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 14, 2006)

The Doors- Alabama Song

Quite catchy.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2006)

^Indeed.

*Star Bodies* by *The New Pornographers*
^Likewise


----------



## Elric (Mar 14, 2006)

Fallout Boy - Dance Dance


----------



## Crowe (Mar 14, 2006)

Mos Def feat Pharoahe & Nate Dogg - Oh no!


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

*Lee Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused*.


----------



## *Sonya* (Mar 14, 2006)

crush - Mandy Moore


----------



## Sieg (Mar 14, 2006)

*NIN - "Sun Spots"*


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

*Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love*


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 15, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Rose Parade*

One of my favorites.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 15, 2006)

*Devin Townsend - Hide Nowhere*

Listening to all my Devy.

Synchestra commands me to do so.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2006)

*Children of Bodom - Something Wild*

I don't really like metal that much, but CoB's combination of a keyboard and badass Guitar solos really takes me to that_ little special place_ lol...

Oh and *Daft Punk* gotta love that techno/electrhonic/dance/house whatever you call it music lol


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 15, 2006)

*Miles Davis & John Coltrane - SO WHAT*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

*Rahzephon o.s.t.2  "terra"*


----------



## vanh (Mar 15, 2006)

*Lonely - Akon*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Bloodhound Gang - Discovery Channel


----------



## Elric (Mar 15, 2006)

Fallout Boy -Dance Dance


----------



## xingzup (Mar 15, 2006)

Slipknot - (sic)...


----------



## Neenah (Mar 15, 2006)

Marlene Kuntz - La cognizione del dolore


----------



## xingzup (Mar 15, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Helena...


----------



## warcraft (Mar 15, 2006)

Blink 182 - First Date


----------



## Edgecrusher (Mar 15, 2006)

Orgy  - Inside My Head

Definitely my favorite off Punk Statik Paranoia


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

*Tool, CD-Anima*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Nobody's Here

I can't believe I haven't listened to Devin for so long, stupid me!


----------



## Meijin (Mar 15, 2006)

*The Omar Rodriguez-Lopez Quintet - Jacob Van Lennepkade*

Sex.


----------



## less (Mar 15, 2006)

"Dry the Rain" by The Beta Band

_"IIIIIIIII neeeeeeeeeed loooooooooove"_

Sing along! Admit it!


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

*Rammstein "Dalai Lama"*


----------



## Jink (Mar 15, 2006)

Fat Jon - Lightweight Heavy, I was pimped this cd a whilea go and I'm just listening to it now, its beautiful. I don't know what else to say about this album, everyone on the planet should hear this album, it would make the problems go away


----------



## xingzup (Mar 15, 2006)

The Click Five - Just The Girl...


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 15, 2006)

simple plan- welcome to my life


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

*Nirvana "Heart Shaped Box"*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## Ruri (Mar 15, 2006)

Mum - Nightly Cares


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 15, 2006)

Frou Frou - I Need A Hero


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Deep Peace


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 15, 2006)

*Kiss Of Death- Under Control.*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

Manson - Beautiful people


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 15, 2006)

*Celibrated Summer[Live] - Husker Du*

from the album _The Living End_.

The last album ever released by my 2nd favourite band of all time.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 15, 2006)

System of a Down - Lonely Day


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 15, 2006)

*Gonna Hafta Fight! - State of Alert*

Duration:_0:34_

from the *No Policy EP*.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

*Manson- "Angel with the Scabbed Wings"*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 15, 2006)

SR-71 - Goodbye


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 15, 2006)

Rise Against "Dancing for rain", good band. ^-^


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

*Korn "Clown"*


----------



## tank! (Mar 15, 2006)

'Dynamite' - Jamiroquai


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

NIN 
Once more -White Teeth-


----------



## Elric (Mar 16, 2006)

American HI Fi- The Art Of Losing


----------



## vanh (Mar 16, 2006)

*Gorillaz - Dare *

Love this song .


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 16, 2006)

* Andrew WK's song "Fun Night"*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

pillows -freebee honey


----------



## warcraft (Mar 16, 2006)

Evanescence - Missing Me


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Marilyn Manson -Kinderfeld

Going through a music faze


----------



## murasex (Mar 16, 2006)

LL Cool J Featuring J. Lo. - Control Myself


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 16, 2006)

FFVIIAC: One-Winged Angel Rock Remix
@_@
This is the loudest song on my mp3 player.  And I've got SoaD and Rob Zombie on here...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2006)

Castanets - A Song is Not the Song of the World


----------



## Meijin (Mar 16, 2006)

*Nick Drake - I Was Made To Love Magic*

Butter than butter.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Nujabes - Beat laments the world


----------



## murasex (Mar 16, 2006)

Cascada - Everytime We Touch


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 16, 2006)

falloutboy-dance dance


----------



## Meijin (Mar 16, 2006)

Gai Sensai is the type who goes commando!

Omar yelling in Spanish <3


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 16, 2006)

"Prowler"- Iron Maiden


----------



## warcraft (Mar 16, 2006)

Maki Otsuki - RUN! RUN! RUN!


----------



## Amuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Nujabes- Latitude ft Five deez


----------



## Neenah (Mar 16, 2006)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## Larethian (Mar 16, 2006)

*Boards of Canada* - Amo Bishop Roden


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2006)

John McLaughlin Trio - Blue in Green. 

:loooooooooooove


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 16, 2006)

*Delta 88[Demo Version] - X*

Very early traces of hardcore, and only 1976.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Mar 16, 2006)

The Strokes - Heart in a Cage


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 16, 2006)

*NWA- Fuck 'da Popo.*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Ozzy - Gets me Through


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 16, 2006)

Goldfinger, "Superman"


----------



## Wander (Mar 16, 2006)

I Think I Can - Pillows (FLCL)


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 16, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - My Michelle


----------



## Maes (Mar 16, 2006)

Lonely as You - Foo Fighters


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 16, 2006)

InBoX - Dessert


----------



## Elric (Mar 16, 2006)

Perfect Day-American Hi fi


----------



## Vile.47 (Mar 16, 2006)

Bo Bice - It's my life


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Korn-Someboby Someone


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2006)

*The Decemberists - Cocoon*


----------



## vanh (Mar 17, 2006)

*Bring me to life -  Evanessence*


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 17, 2006)

Dave Rodgers - The Race Is Over


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

Manson - Literally the 99th song on the CD


----------



## Elric (Mar 17, 2006)

Fort Minor -Remeber the Name


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

Fear Factory - Hateflies


----------



## crystal-kay (Mar 17, 2006)

Asterisk - Orange Range


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

*Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watch Tower*


----------



## warcraft (Mar 17, 2006)

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Rewrite


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

*Reservoir Dogs Theme song- Little Green Bag*


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 17, 2006)

Caifanes - Avientame


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 17, 2006)

johnnnycash-walk the line


----------



## warcraft (Mar 17, 2006)

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Loop & Loop


----------



## Jotun (Mar 17, 2006)

*X- Japan : Dahlia*


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 17, 2006)

Lostprophets - We still kill the old way


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

*Sheba - Bad Brains*


----------



## toxicxkisses (Mar 17, 2006)

Slipknot-The Virus of Life


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Nick Drake - Time Of No Reply*

And autumn reached for her golden crown.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

*Peace Through Power - True Sounds of Liberty*

\m/


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

*Pulp Fiction Theme Song*


----------



## Elric (Mar 17, 2006)

l'arc en Ciel -Flower


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

Queen of the damned "Forsaken"


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2006)

Kevin Federline - PopoZao



Just kidding, people. That was like 10 minutes ago. 

Incubus - Pantomime (from _Live in Japan_)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

*Gene Machine/Don't Bother Me - Bad Brains*

Hardcore Metal.

\m/


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

*White Stripes- Seven Nation Army*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

Pocrupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here


----------



## Shake Goodbye (Mar 17, 2006)

Under The Bridge - *Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2006)

Sara Brightman - Eden

I am loving the background singers.


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2006)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Die Polizei (live at Vega)*

Anyone with an interest for Norwegian language tricks (that is, me) can't help but falling in love with "De tok meg inn, de spurte meg ud / De tok meg inn, de spurte meg gud", or the rest of the lyrics for that matter. Tri-lingual lyrics FTW!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 17, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Pocrupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here


Hey man, awesome. I played this on radio today. It's one of the best songs ever made.  

Porcupine Tree - Trains (live)


----------



## xingzup (Mar 18, 2006)

Slipknot - Duality...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

Alexisonfire - Accidents

Should I feel bad because I like this? XD Regardless, they are very entertaining and I like their sound a lot. They sound like some kind of punk-metal hybrid to me. XD


----------



## Sieg (Mar 18, 2006)

Cradle of Filth "Gabrielle"


----------



## xingzup (Mar 18, 2006)

Slipknot - (sic)...


----------



## opie (Mar 18, 2006)

yellowcard - empty apartment


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

R.E.M. - Can't Get There From Here


----------



## Meijin (Mar 18, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Alexisonfire - Accidents
> 
> Should I feel bad because I like this? XD Regardless, they are very entertaining and I like their sound a lot. They sound like some kind of punk-metal hybrid to me. XD



They also like TMV D: So that makes them auto cool.

*Can - Mushroom*.


----------



## Maes (Mar 18, 2006)

"Razor" - Foo Fighters


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

Nickelback - Savin' Me


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2006)

Utada Hikaru - passion


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

Kotani Kinya - Yuutsu Na Seven Days


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2006)

The Ramus -  In The Shadows


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

Chemistry - Wings of Words


----------



## Wuuu (Mar 18, 2006)

Panic! At the Disco - Its Time to Dance


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 18, 2006)

Katatonia - Deliberation

Just started spinning Katatonia's The Great Cold Distance. I like what I hear.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2006)

TATU- Malchick Gay


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

Arisa Mizuki - Hitomi no Chikara


----------



## 12456 (Mar 18, 2006)

GY!BE - Sleep


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

Megumi Hayashibara - Omokage


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 18, 2006)

*Jimi Hendrix- Vodoo Child*


----------



## Ruri (Mar 18, 2006)

Archer Prewitt - Way of the Sun


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

High and Mighty Color - Pride


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 18, 2006)

Waterdown Clockwise- Fateful Night

Great music.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

Eminem - When I'm gone


----------



## xingzup (Mar 18, 2006)

P. O. D. - Goodbye For Now...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 18, 2006)

L'arc en ciel - Promised Land


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 18, 2006)

"Crown Of Horns"- Cryptopsy


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 18, 2006)

Powerman 5000, "Free"


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 18, 2006)

Burst--UVERworld.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Mar 18, 2006)

Right Now- Fort minor


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 18, 2006)

*Queen- Underpressher*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop


----------



## MOTO (Mar 18, 2006)

*BoA-Your Color*

_One of the songs on her new (19th)Japanese single. A very beautiful ballad._


----------



## vanh (Mar 18, 2006)

*Incubus - Sick sad liltle world*

jkingler please send me some more of them


----------



## Meijin (Mar 18, 2006)

*The Velvet Underground - All Tommorow's Parties.*


----------



## less (Mar 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> R.E.M. - Can't Get There From Here


 

Myself: *Low - Step*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2006)

Utada Hikaru - Automatic


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 18, 2006)

*BAkkkkkeRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR STRREEET!*


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 18, 2006)

"Heading Out to the Highway"- Judas Priest

Goodness from the Metal-fucking-Gods.


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 18, 2006)

*Dawn Tommarow- The Trump.*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 18, 2006)

Cynic "Cosmos"


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 18, 2006)

Nana Kitade, "Kesenai Tsumi"


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hanjuku Heroine--Kikuichi Mika, Horie Yui


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 19, 2006)

Hustle Theme song


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

Enter Sandman-Metallica


----------



## Meijin (Mar 19, 2006)

*Ryan From The Shire - Like Water*.

Holy shit, his voice makes me wanna cum.


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 19, 2006)

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## Danny (Mar 19, 2006)

Rhapsody - Warriors of ice


SYMPHONY METAL > YOU


----------



## MOTO (Mar 19, 2006)

*BoA-Nanairo no Ashita ~brand new beat~*

It's a cute song.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 19, 2006)

Digital Devil Saga score cd


----------



## Meijin (Mar 19, 2006)

*The Mars Volta - Cassandra Gemini II*


----------



## Elric (Mar 19, 2006)

L'arc en Ciel -Ready Steady Go


----------



## kokoro_angel (Mar 19, 2006)

The Onara theme from Dae Jang Geum is stuck in my head...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 19, 2006)

Melt-Banana - Iguana in trouble

woooah


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 19, 2006)

Riverside - In Two Minds

Riverside is one of the most underrated bands ever.


----------



## xingzup (Mar 19, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Helena...


----------



## Northern Nomad (Mar 19, 2006)

Dream Theater - Honor Thy Father


----------



## TDM (Mar 19, 2006)

_*Trouble No More* by The Allman Brothers Band_


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Who Invited You- Insomniac

No, it's not a cover.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 19, 2006)

Hyde - shining over you


----------



## pesul (Mar 19, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys - I bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - You Got Me Floatin'


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

*Maxïmo Park - Kiss You Better*
Just dug "A Certain Trigger" out to spin out of boredom, and these guys are a whole lot better than I remembered. In fact, I think they challenge The Futureheads for their position as best modern hipster post-punk revival act.


----------



## xingzup (Mar 19, 2006)

System Of A Down - Chop Suey...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nitro--UVERworld


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 19, 2006)

Chaba - Parade


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Voices In The Fan


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 19, 2006)

Amadori - Soba ni Iru Kara


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 19, 2006)

Sweetbox -  Life Is So Cool


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 19, 2006)

Bad Luck - Jakunetsu Blade


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Jimi Hendrix - You Got Me Floatin'


Heh heh. I wonder who you got that from?

In any case:

Supertramp- The Logical Song

Great stuff.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 19, 2006)

Yellow Generation - Tobira no Mukou e


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 19, 2006)

Led Zepplin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

^Ah, to be sixteen again  

*The Appleseed Cast - Ceremony*
From their upcoming album "Peregrine". Dunno what I think of it yet.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Led Zepplin - Stairway To Heaven


SPELL IT RIGHT!

Anyway,

Styx- Renegade


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 19, 2006)

Sweetbox - I Miss You


----------



## Raging_fangirl (Mar 19, 2006)

System Of A Down - Chop Suey and She's Like Heroine (I don't know if S.O.A.D does that one)


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Heh heh. I wonder who you got that from?


I owe a lot of great music to you mate. 

Devin Townsend - Things Beyond Things.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 19, 2006)

t pain ft. mike jones - i'm in luv with a stripper


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

^ ARGGGGH!

DarkMateria- The Picard Song.

Hilariously awesome, or awesomely hilarious? You decide.


----------



## TDM (Mar 19, 2006)

_*Ain't Wastin' Time No More* by The Allman Brothers Band_


> Led Zepplin


It's Led Zepp_e_lin.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

^ Did you not see what I said?





			
				Keramachi said:
			
		

> SPELL IT RIGHT!
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Styx- Renegade


Merz- Verily

Great stuff.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 19, 2006)

Koda Kumi feat. Megaryu - Heat


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

*Helen Eriksen - Tainted Deja Vu*
Jazz singer/sax player with a hip-hop producer and a great drummer. It's really growing on me.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Black Sabbath- Crazy Train

A classic.


----------



## xingzup (Mar 19, 2006)

Crazy Town - Butterfly...


----------



## Misk (Mar 19, 2006)

Dragonforce- The Fury of the Storm


----------



## DOOM (Mar 19, 2006)

*White Stripes- Seven Nation Army*


----------



## xingzup (Mar 19, 2006)

Godsmack - I Stand Alone...


----------



## Kichigai Kawaru (Mar 19, 2006)

Ready, Steady, Go!/Driver's High - L'arc en Ciel

I know I'm pathetic 'cause I only listen to anime theme songs :9


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 19, 2006)

*Rock the house *- *Gorillaz

*_*[SIZE=-1]i know you like that, you wanna try that
it's like a flashback, so shake your ass crack
i got the balls ta, rock the salsa
funk the blues-a, any groove to
make you move 'cause
taking you to another landscape, it's my mandate
i'm highly animated, even though i'm decomposing
so if your feet is frozen, i'ma die to see you ropin'

and when the mc rhyme and the dj spin
i wan't y'all to just get down
now when the mc rhymin' and the dj cuttin'
i wan't y'all to just get down
and when the mc rhyme and the dj spin
i wan't yall to just get down
now when the mc rhymin' and the dj cuttin'
i wan't y'all to JUST GET DOWN

tap your toes and clap your hands
(how many people ready to rock the house)
come on trace the gobe and shake your pants
(how many people ready to rock the house?)
just twist your hip and do the dip
(how many people ready to rock the house?)
come on shake and back do whatever it takes
(how many people ready to rock the house?)[/SIZE]*_​


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 19, 2006)

*Sexton Blake - Rose Parade*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - What's Going On


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 19, 2006)

Porno Graffiti - Melissa


----------



## Shake Goodbye (Mar 19, 2006)

Asleep - The Smiths


----------



## Sieg (Mar 19, 2006)

Korn -Dead bodies everywhere-


----------



## Schwarzwald (Mar 19, 2006)

Art Porter - Inside myself


----------



## xingzup (Mar 19, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Helena...


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Manson -In the shadow of the valley of death-


----------



## Elric (Mar 20, 2006)

Fall Out Boy -*Dance Dance*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Serve the servents by Nirvana


----------



## xingzup (Mar 20, 2006)

Fort Minor - Believe Me...


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 20, 2006)

Bad Religion, "Shattered Faith"


----------



## Kiie-chan (Mar 20, 2006)

Fai Rak - Clash


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

Shpongle - My Head Feels Like A Frisbie


----------



## Slug (Mar 20, 2006)

bomfunk mc's- uprocking beats


----------



## basiK (Mar 20, 2006)

*Modest Mouse - Broke*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 20, 2006)

*Anekdoten - SW4 (live)*


----------



## saiya-jin (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmmmm..let's see..

"Passion" (AKA-Kingdom Hearts 2 Theme)
"Dan Dan Kokoro..." (AKA-DBGT Theme)
"Cha-la-Head-Cha-la" (AKA-DBZ first Theme)
"One-Winged Angel" FFXII
"Colors" Utada Hikaru

More to come...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

Arcturus - For To End Yet Again


----------



## Neenah (Mar 20, 2006)

*The Matches - Sick Little Suicide*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Jimmy Hendrix (The Jimi Hendrix Experience) - Spanish Castle Magic


----------



## warcraft (Mar 20, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - I?m Not Okay


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

MCR - Helena

here

   :ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

That's rather painful, jkingler.

Yes- Mood for a Day


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 20, 2006)

*"A Little Less Conversation" by Elvis Presley *<3


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Perfect circle -Blue-


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 20, 2006)

*Pink Floyd- Money*


----------



## Neenah (Mar 20, 2006)

*Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun*


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 20, 2006)

*"Bu De Bu Ai" by Wilber Pan Wei Bo*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 20, 2006)

Jade - 1000 words


----------



## warcraft (Mar 20, 2006)

Polysics - Tei Tei Tei


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 20, 2006)

Kana - Eternal Snow (Madoka remix)


----------



## xingzup (Mar 20, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - The Ghost Of You...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 20, 2006)

Crystal Kay - As it began


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweetbox - China Girl


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 20, 2006)

*"In the Garden of Eden" by Iron Butterfly*


----------



## Sabaku no Naomi (Mar 20, 2006)

*Imaginary* By Evanescene


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 20, 2006)

Simple Plan - Shut up


----------



## Gene (Mar 20, 2006)

James Bond Theme (Techno Remix) - Moby


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

*Making The Train Land by Magnus Moriarty (tm)*
It's a fiddle-driven ministrel party banger with lap steel guitar! I'd dance if it wasn't half past two in the morning.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes - Roundabout


----------



## Maes (Mar 20, 2006)

_Crownless_ by Nightwish


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 20, 2006)

Kajura Yuki - Kopperia no Hitsugi


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2006)

_*Heartbreaker* by Led Zeppelin_


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 20, 2006)

"Am I Evil?"- Metallica (Originally performed by Diamondhead)

Damn, this song is badass.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 20, 2006)

Linkin Park - My December


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweetbox - Boyfriend


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 20, 2006)

Sean Paul - Temperature


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Over The Rhine - Etcetera Whatever


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

*Warmed Over Kisses, Left Over Love - Dave Edmunds*

D


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Fear Factory -Demanufacture-


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 20, 2006)

Led Zepplin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## esoteric` (Mar 20, 2006)

Beck - Debra    


......................cant you tell

btw i love led zeppelin one of my favorite bands ever.


----------



## Ruri (Mar 20, 2006)

A Silver Mt. Zion - 13 Angels Standing Guard 'Round The Sides Of Your Bed


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

William Shatner - Common People.

Yes, I said *William Shatner*.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Sigur Ros - Vidrar Vel Til Loftárása*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

NIN -Starfu***rs-


----------



## Meijin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Rod Stewart - If You Think I'm Sexy*


----------



## Elric (Mar 20, 2006)

Nickelback -Someday


----------



## Jotun (Mar 20, 2006)

*Children of Bodom- Taste My Sword*

This song made me yell out fuck in the middle of class XD


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 21, 2006)

*Pink Floyd - Two Suns in the Sunset [The Final Cut]*

Ah, it's so incredibly amazing. @_@


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 21, 2006)

*Michael Buble - Feeling Good*


----------



## Meijin (Mar 21, 2006)

*Nick Drake - Joey*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

*Paatos - Happiness*

Imagine really atmospheric prog rock with a great female vocalist who sounds a bit like Bjork and you got Paatos.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

*The New Pornographers - Star Bodies*
Singing along with the chorus of this one is like cocaine.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 21, 2006)

*Zero 7 - This World*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 21, 2006)

Metallica -one-


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

*Maxïmo Park - Apply Some Pressure*
"What's my view? Well how am I supposed to know? Write a review. Well how objective can I be?"


----------



## Crowe (Mar 21, 2006)

Daft Punk - Make Love <3


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

*Riverside - I Turned You Down*

I need to have more of this.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

*Green Carnation - Light Of Day, Day Of Darkness*

60 minutes of heaven


----------



## tank! (Mar 21, 2006)

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

\m/ >.< \m/

THANK YOU!

I mean, I love that song (LoD,DoD)

*Nevermore - Final Product*

I can never get enough Nevermore.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 21, 2006)

*Bruce Springsteen -  Prove It All Night*


----------



## Orcishhuman (Mar 21, 2006)

Showbiz-Muse
Cool song, starts out slow then goes gradually up 'til the end xD


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

*Placebo - Protege moi*


----------



## rddragons200 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Linkin Park*

you try to take the best of me.....go away!
you try to take the best of me.....go away!
you try to take the best of me.....go away!
you try to take the best of me.....go away!
you try to take the best of me.....go away!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - My Michelle


----------



## Neenah (Mar 21, 2006)

*Sud Sound System - Sciamu a ballare*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*Don't Blow Bubbles - Bad Brains*

Hard as shiite.

\m/


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek
For like the fifth time in a row now O_o It's simply amazing


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

^ New to it, are you? 

While I'm waiting for the music dep. new hype sensation "Riverside" to DL:

*Kaizers Orchestra - Die Polizei (live)*
Trilingual lyrics, the whole audience singing along to every word, and the story of escape from a gestapo interrogation. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Imogen Heap - Clear the Area


Amazed 

Damn, Riverside broke down on me..


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

*Riverside - Loose Heart*

Dude has an almost Phil Anselmo feel to some of his vocals, and his clean vox are simply fucking gorgeous.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

What're the odds?
*
Riverside - Loose Heart*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes- Starship Trooper


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

*The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Pretty Girls Make Graves - This Is Our Emergency

I'm glad that I am finally giving this album a spin.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

T. M. Revolution - Boarding


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 21, 2006)

Miles Davis- Pharaoh's Dance

Godly, I tells ye!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

Naoki - B4U (Full Version)


----------



## Slips (Mar 21, 2006)

Guns and Roses - November rain - Extraaaaaaa long version


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

Linkin Park - Crawling


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

*Tom Waits - I hope I don't fall in love with you*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 21, 2006)

*Guns 'N' Roses- Welcome To The Jungle*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

*Riverside - I Turned You Down*

MmmmmMMmmmmmmmm

tastes like awesome


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

Boa - Every heart (english)


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 21, 2006)

"At Dawn They Sleep"- Slayer

Clearly the best song ever written about vampires.


----------



## xingzup (Mar 21, 2006)

Lifehouse - Come Back Down...


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

*Nevermore - Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday (Andy Sneap mix)*

Fecking genius. Lyrically and musically.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 21, 2006)

"Dissident Aggressor"- Slayer (Originally performed by Judas Priest)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

Hal - The Starry Sky


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 21, 2006)

Led Zeppelin- Ramble On

It has possibly the best Lord of the Rings reference in any song ever.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*Queen of Hearts - Dave Edmunds*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 21, 2006)

Opeth -Windowpane-


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

See Saw - Obsession


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*Don't Blow Bubbles - Bad Brains*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

Megumi Hayashibara - Oversoul


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*Riot - SOA*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

Kiyommi & Seiya - Pink Rose


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*Straight Edge - Minor Threat*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 21, 2006)

Utada Hikaru - Simple and Clean


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*Ballad of Peter Pumpkin Head - XTC*


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

Acid Rain- Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 22, 2006)

*Bruce Springsteen - Raise your Hand*

<3 SEX!


----------



## Elric (Mar 22, 2006)

Presidents Of USA -Some Postman


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

John5- Death Valley


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2006)

*Pain Of Salvation - King Of Loss*

Another example of how great and varying a single prog song can be. <3


----------



## Elric (Mar 22, 2006)

Nickelback -Faraway


----------



## xingzup (Mar 22, 2006)

Rivermaya - 214...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

Dredg - Bug Eyes (Acoustic)


----------



## warcraft (Mar 22, 2006)

The Beatles - Help Me


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 22, 2006)

*Bruce Springsteen - The River*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

*Devin Townsend - Stagnant*

_Tired of the way that I'm feeling everyday
And I feel it in my head
Tired of the way that I'm feeling everyday
And I feel it in my head now, my head now 
_


----------



## Schwarzwald (Mar 22, 2006)

Joe McBride -Double Down


----------



## jkingler (Mar 22, 2006)

Riverside - In Two Minds

Awesome guitar.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

*I Luv I Jah - Bad Brains*


----------



## Baki (Mar 22, 2006)

_Candiria - Remove Yourself_


----------



## warcraft (Mar 22, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - Only


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

^Nice

Trigun -Kaze wa Mirai ni Fuku-


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 22, 2006)

Never Know Why - CunninLynguists featuring Immortal Techinque


----------



## Baki (Mar 22, 2006)

The Exies - Ugly


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell


----------



## Baki (Mar 22, 2006)

Seether - Remedy


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

*White Noise - Kill It All Away*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

Sugar, I don't think you're supposed to post in this thread so often, more like once a day...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 22, 2006)

T.M. Revolution - Zips


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

*White Noise[demo] - Kill It All Away*


----------



## warcraft (Mar 22, 2006)

Daft Punk - Aerodynamic


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 22, 2006)

Yui Makino - Symphony


----------



## Neenah (Mar 22, 2006)

*Katatonia - Disposession*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## Gene (Mar 22, 2006)

Dante - Ooshima Michiru


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 22, 2006)

Bad Luck - Blind Game again


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

Matisyahu - Youth

First Matisyahu experience

WHOAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Zer010 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cradle of Filth - Hallowed be thy name


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 22, 2006)

The Doors- People Are Strange


----------



## Gene (Mar 22, 2006)

In The Navy - Village People


----------



## vanh (Mar 22, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers -  Universally speaking*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweetbox - Unforgiven


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

Riverside - I turned you down


----------



## Oggi (Mar 22, 2006)

Death Cab for Cutie- Champange From a Paper Cup


----------



## Totchi (Mar 22, 2006)

Spice Girls - Who do you think you are


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 22, 2006)

"Black Hand of Set"- Nile

next:

"Serpent Headed Mask"- Nile


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

Trace Bundy - Cloud Forest


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweetbox - China Girl


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2006)

*Shadow Gallery - Victims*

Another underrated prog band, this time more power/heavy stuff. Might pimp their album(s) next, even though I have a few other ideas.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 22, 2006)

"Crown of Horns"- Cryptopsy


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

Tool -Hooker with a Penis-


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 22, 2006)

Dream - Get Over


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

december 4th- the grey album


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 22, 2006)

HAL - I'll be the one


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - What's Going On


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 22, 2006)

Tanaka Rie - Emotion


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

*I Love, I Jah - Bad Brains*

Six minutes and two seconds of kick ass reggae.

♥


----------



## Vince Johnson (Mar 22, 2006)

Ludacris - DTP 4 Life (featuring I-20 & Lil' Fate)


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

the strokes- razorblade


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 22, 2006)

Inca Roads-Frank Zappa

link is in the sig


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 22, 2006)

La Ley - Al Final


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

led zeppelin - when the levee breaks


----------



## batanga (Mar 23, 2006)

"Blood Red Sandman" by Lordi


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 23, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> Inca Roads-Frank Zappa
> 
> link is in the sig



Another Zappa fan! I have four gigs worth of just Zappa. Ace pick!


----------



## spirishman (Mar 23, 2006)

tocotronic- mein prinz


----------



## Elric (Mar 23, 2006)

Nickelback -Faraway


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

The Microphones - IV. Mt Eerie


----------



## vanh (Mar 23, 2006)

*Smells like teen spirit - Nirvana*


----------



## Kiie-chan (Mar 23, 2006)

I know - Se7en


----------



## Sieg (Mar 23, 2006)

Rammstein -Los-


----------



## Elric (Mar 23, 2006)

ElemenoP -Last One Standing


----------



## less (Mar 23, 2006)

*The Owens - It Was Near I Died*
Bergen-based dream-pop group fronted by half-chinese Ove Svendsen. He sings beautifully, but I'm afraid their "use-fantasy metaphors to describe modern relationships"-gimmick doesn't work much beyond this track, the first on the album. Alone, it is a great song though.


----------



## warcraft (Mar 23, 2006)

Maki Ohtsuki - Memories


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

World Inferno Friendship Society - I Remember The Weimer


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

Doves - Catch the Sun

A lovely song.  Rock radio could benefit from playing a lot more Doves.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 23, 2006)

"Aces High"- Iron Maiden


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 23, 2006)

*Corey Smith - Drinking Again*

Just awesome country.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 23, 2006)

Sweetbox - Unforgiven


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 23, 2006)

L'arc en Ciel - Link


----------



## Schwarzwald (Mar 23, 2006)

ALX- Android 16


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 23, 2006)

Eminem - Just lose it


----------



## spirishman (Mar 23, 2006)

opeth- the drapery falls


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 23, 2006)

Sweetbox - Boyfriend


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 23, 2006)

Ghostface Killah - Three Briccs (Feat. The Notorious B.I.G. & Raekwon)


----------



## Sieg (Mar 23, 2006)

Korn -Balltongue-


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 23, 2006)

A Dozen Furies - A Concept From Fire


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

Evanescence - Imaginary


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 23, 2006)

*Ziggy Stardust Killed Me - Kill It All Away*


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 23, 2006)

Dream Theater - As I am


----------



## vanh (Mar 23, 2006)

*A love that will never grow old ~ from Brokeback Mountain*

*SWEETTTTTT*


----------



## Elric (Mar 24, 2006)

L'arc en Ciel -*New World!*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

*Jimmy Hendrix - Spanish Castle Magic*


----------



## less (Mar 24, 2006)

*The Pixies - Here Comes Your Man*
Because it's brilliant and sonically unoffensive enough to play out loud at the office.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 24, 2006)

Ska-P - Sexo y Religión
P:


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Paco de Lucia - Chick

Honestly, in my experience, acoustic guitar doesn't get better than Paco.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Dancing Days

\m/  This definitely makes me want to dance.


----------



## less (Mar 24, 2006)

*Red House Painters - San Geronimo*

_We-ekend in San Geronimo
love how the starlit skies show_


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

William Orbit - Adagio for Strings

Am I the only William Orbit fan around here?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 24, 2006)

*Katatonia - My Twin*

wee


----------



## warcraft (Mar 24, 2006)

The Mad Capsule Markets - ~Pulse


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 24, 2006)

*Led Zepplin-Stairway To Heaven*


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 24, 2006)

*Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2006)

t-pain ft. mike jones - im in luv with a stripper


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 24, 2006)

*Rapper's Delight - Sugarhill Gang*

Its old, I know it.  Its still a great song to hear.  Its what hip-hop should follow lyrics and beats.  I am trying to memorize it, so me and my friends can rap in the middle of the hallways, white-boi style. xD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 24, 2006)

Twisted Transistor - KoRn


----------



## Misk (Mar 24, 2006)

Soldiers of the Wasteland-Dragonforce


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 24, 2006)

BoA--Do The Motion


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 24, 2006)

*Riverside - Out of Myself*

I love this song like *Censored for the love of all that is still pure in this ugly world* does.

But I swear, this song shot straight into my absolute faves.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Mali - Soko

So glad moe is back.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 24, 2006)

*The Beatles-Helter Skelter*


----------



## Elric (Mar 24, 2006)

L'arc en Ciel -Link


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

*Do You Remember? - Hüsker Dü*


----------



## D-angelLissa (Mar 24, 2006)

Crossfade - Cold


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Enemy Unseen - Bleach OST


----------



## vanh (Mar 24, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers ~ Save the population*


----------



## Crys (Mar 24, 2006)

Pirates who don't do anything- Relient K

History of a boring town- Less Than Jake


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2006)

John Meyer - Daughters


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - The Sound of Muzak*

Steve Wilson speaks the truth
and with style.


----------



## Ashura (Mar 25, 2006)

San Francisco - Midicronica


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll up that solo Steven Wilson bootleg soon Cata 

Riverside - The Same Rvier

..you're kidding me right? How on earth has this band escaped us all?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

*Corb Lund - Hurtin' Albertan*

XD


----------



## Ruri (Mar 25, 2006)

Dirty Three - Long Way To Go With No Punch

<3


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2006)

Oasis: Wonderwall and The Beatles:Golden Slumbers/Carry that Weight/The End


----------



## basiK (Mar 25, 2006)

*The Pixes  - Where is my mind*


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 25, 2006)

Blood Hound Gang - Fox Troit Unifrom Charlie Kilo 

funny song it jus means fuckit you can tell by the first line of the song:
Vocanise the woppe stick in the ham wallet


----------



## Elric (Mar 25, 2006)

周杰伦 -*晴天*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 25, 2006)

*Merz - My name is sad and at sea*

Merz <3


----------



## Slips (Mar 25, 2006)

Metallica - Enter the sandman 

one of the greatest songs ever


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

*Bibio - Cherry Go Round*
Almost burnt down kitchen. Must. Calm. Nerves.


----------



## Rinali (Mar 25, 2006)

LAREINE-the soul love <3


----------



## Larethian (Mar 25, 2006)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Coffee Shop


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 25, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - Slave Called Shiver

Parteyy


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

Waterdown Clockwise- Stop the Clock

They sound even classier on my brand new speakers.


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 25, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Metallica - Enter the sandman
> 
> one of the greatest songs ever


Metallica - Master of puppets || a song from when metallica did non pop-mainstream-"metal". One of the best songs by Metallica and 4 times better than Enter sandman


----------



## Neenah (Mar 25, 2006)

Opeth - Benighted


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Riverside - The Same River

awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

*Brick Walls - Big Boys*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

*Respond/React -The Roots*

One of the only The Roots songs, I have.  I think it swell done beat and verse wise.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

*Worker Bee - DRI*

from the album _Thrash Zone_.

Best album released in 1989 IMO.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

The Kills- Murdermile

Class stuff.


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 25, 2006)

Origa - Rise


----------



## azuken (Mar 25, 2006)

.44 calibur love letter - Alexisonfire

Love this band.


----------



## Slips (Mar 25, 2006)

Dunno tbh its the LOTR soundtrack though nice and easy listening


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2006)

Donkey Kong Rap

Don't ask me. I had shuffle on and it started playing. I don't know why the hell it's in my playlist or why I even have the song in the first place.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

*Diverse - Leaving*

This is some majorley good hip hop. Go moe!


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 25, 2006)

Incubus- Mexico


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 25, 2006)

*The Ventures-Pulp Fiction Theme*


----------



## MOTO (Mar 25, 2006)

*Rie Fu-I wanna go to a place*

_She's such a good singer. It's a song from Gundam Seed Destiny btw._


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 25, 2006)

Atreyu - Atleast I Know I'm A Sinner


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2006)

*Steven Wilson - Cover Version 2*

once you start playing this song, you can't stop.


----------



## Misk (Mar 25, 2006)

Buranko-Do as Infinity


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

*Gang Fight - SOA*


----------



## Liengod (Mar 25, 2006)

Sage Francis - Jah Didn't Kill Johnny


----------



## vanh (Mar 26, 2006)

*Somebody out there ~ The Calling*


----------



## Elric (Mar 26, 2006)

American Hi Fi -The Art of Losing


----------



## Danny (Mar 26, 2006)

Rhapsody - March of the swordmaster

\m/


----------



## spirishman (Mar 26, 2006)

Mogwai - burn girl prom queen


----------



## Danny (Mar 26, 2006)

The smashing pumpkins - zero


----------



## Liengod (Mar 26, 2006)

The Decemberists - Apology Song


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Marcus Miller/Miles Davis - Theme for Augustine/Wind/Seduction/Kiss*

Lovely jazz instrumental.


----------



## De Monies (Mar 26, 2006)

The Decemberists - Oceanside


----------



## Neenah (Mar 26, 2006)

*The Distillers - City of Angels*


----------



## Liengod (Mar 26, 2006)

Neutral Milk Hotel - The King of Carrot Flowers Pt 2


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2006)

*the_roots-the_seed-melting_pot-web_(live).mp3*


----------



## Liengod (Mar 26, 2006)

The Flaming Lips - Chrome Plated Suicide


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Kill Switch Engaged- The End of Heartache*


----------



## vanh (Mar 26, 2006)

*Gorillaz ~ Clint Eastwood*


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 26, 2006)

*"Battle without Honor or Humanity" by Tomoyasu Hotei*

Amazing, I love it!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*My Michelle - the Dillinger Escape Plan*

Danke SimpatiK.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Mudvayne- Fall Into Sleep*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*Wasted Life Aint No Crime - 7Seconds*


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Hall and Oats- She's a Man Eater*


----------



## JonnyCake (Mar 26, 2006)

Mos Def's Album. Black on Both Sides.


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

*Prince - Dirty Mind*
Half postpunk, half pure pop and all sleazy genius.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 26, 2006)

Sweetbox - China Girl


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 26, 2006)

Sugar said:
			
		

> *My Michelle - the Dillinger Escape Plan*
> 
> Danke SimpatiK.



\m/

Did I ever send you their album btw?

Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk To Fuck


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

@Simp; Jah, you did.

*Another Wasted Night - Gang Green*


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Skinny Puppy- Addiction*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2006)

Coheed & Cambria - The Suffering


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*East Infection - Gogol Bordello*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 26, 2006)

Do Make Say Think- Outer & Inner Secret

Simply incredible.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2006)

Machine Head - Bite The Bullet

----------------- 

W000T, Pizza!! JUM!


----------



## C?k (Mar 26, 2006)

*Cassie feat Ray J - Me and You*

love the girls bit ^_^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*Hate - Gang Green*


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Presidents of the United States of America- Peaches*


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

*Josephine - Quell*
Reviewing their newest EP. Not liking it.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 26, 2006)

Katatonia - Soil's song

wonderful.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Squirrel Nut Zippers- Afterlife*


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2006)

_*Be in My Video* by Frank Zappa_


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> _*Be in My Video* by Frank Zappa_


*Sings along*
And I will look repulsive while I mangle my guita-ar!

Rin-tin-tintin-tintin-tiddle-iddle eh! (mou-ah!)

and so forth.

 anyway: *Josephine - 1000 moments (alt edit)*
I'm getting fed up with this lame-ass band.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Seawards - Taking The Stairs Instead Of The Elevator*

Nice.


----------



## warcraft (Mar 26, 2006)

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2006)

peK: - ?? *Song: Nightmares On Wax - 70s 80s* - - *Album: Mind Elevation* -  - *Lenght: 00:57* - ??


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2006)

*Wisin & Yandel, Hector "El Father", Don Omar* - Sacala
*Album* - Sangre Nueva


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

*Aerith's Theme - FFVII OST*

   x infinity


----------



## NaRa (Mar 26, 2006)

Matisyahu-King Without A Crown(live)

Amazing.A-friggan-Mazing.Even his band is fucking great...god..when that mixed riff just goes straight into the clear gainless one.Sooooo good..


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 26, 2006)

Tsunami Bomb, "Negative 10 to 1"


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 26, 2006)

Blue October... Hate Me


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 26, 2006)

"Peace Sells... but whose buying?"- Megadeth


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 26, 2006)

*"Resolution" by Motion City Soundtrack* <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*Los Angeles - X*


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2006)

_*Truck Driver Divorce* by Frank Zappa_ 

"bust your ass, to deliver some string beans..."


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 26, 2006)

311 - Love Song


----------



## esoteric` (Mar 26, 2006)

beatles - paperback writer


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

*totally 80's- Ghost Busters Theme Song*


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

Sum 41-Noots


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 27, 2006)

*许慧欣 - 孤单芭蕾*


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 27, 2006)

Alabama - Seven Bridges Road


----------



## DemonDog (Mar 27, 2006)

Linkin Park


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

*ASMZ - Mountains Made Of Steam*

The Irony in this song is far too brutle


----------



## Silent Reality (Mar 27, 2006)

The Zombies-Time of the Season

One of the best songs...Ever, go d/l it the Zombies are heavily underrated


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2006)

*Enya - Orinoco Flow*

It never ceases to amuse me, how many people seem surprised that I like Enya.....

I just want to perform indescribale things to her voice.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

The Melvins - Hooch

El Buzzo is the fucking man


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 27, 2006)

despairs ray ~ infection


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

peK: - ?? *Song: Nightmares On Wax - (Man) Tha Journey - - **
Album: Smokers Delight* -  - Lenght: 01:18 - ??


----------



## vanh (Mar 27, 2006)

*微小的部分 ~ Zhao Wei*


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

FalloutBoy -Dance, Dance


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

» *Song: 1-molemen-nunca voy a parar*-cms


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2006)

Black Sabboth - Paranoid


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

Numb/Encore. I know its old =__+


----------



## ~Akuma (Mar 27, 2006)

Clipse - Hot Damn


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

*Merz - Dangerous Heady Love Scheme*
I've said it before, and I'll repeat it until you punch me in the face: Harpsichord in pop is minty fresh.


----------



## vanh (Mar 27, 2006)

*來得及的明天 ~ Zhao Wei*


----------



## Inactive Zaraki Kenpachi (Mar 27, 2006)

*"Vindicated"* - _Dashboard Confessional_


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

*Song: Iggy Pop & David Bowie - The Passenger [live]* -


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

*Steve Wilson - Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth / Pure Narcotic (Live)*

This is good, veeeeeeery good. I never though this song would sound as strong acoustic, but Steve does an ace job playing it solo.


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Delikatessen*
"You should rather have introduced us to the priest than commit us to Delikatessen. What good are medallions on your suit when you're commited to Delikatessen? Is there life? Is there life? Is this what you call a life here at Delikatessen? They'll never let us out, the illusion is a part of the process here at Delikatessen."


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

I love the kaizers. I will learn norwegian just to be able to sing along with them live.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah yeah yeahs ~ Maps


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I love the kaizers. I will learn norwegian just to be able to sing along with them live.


*Am going to see them live and sing along tomorrow  *
*Continues the warm-up with*
*Kaizers Orchestra - Christiania*

"And you think you see things, oh so clearly. I'm not saying another word until I get a lawyer."


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2006)

In Flames - Take This Life 

=O Downloadz0rz their albumz0rz!


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2006)

A song on a Bill Hicks audio/comedy cd not sure what its called


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

*Blackfield - Summer*


----------



## warcraft (Mar 27, 2006)

Placebo - Song To Say Goodbye


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 27, 2006)

*Madeleine Peyroux - Between The Bars*


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 27, 2006)

*"Stayin' Alive" by Bee Gees*


----------



## Scud (Mar 27, 2006)

*Rush - YYZ*

Truly a classic


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 27, 2006)

> Steve Wilson - Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth / Pure Narcotic (Live)


Much love. Not to mention Wilson's solo version, both of those songs are underrated.

*Porcupine Tree - And The Swallows Dance Above The Sun*


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

*Thomas Dybdahl - Cecilia*
Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna give your heart away

You tear apart, angel eyes like bluebells
trembling hearts, leave your empty shells

Cecilia
you didnt wanna give your heart away
Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna leave it all behind

Here I am
Flesh and bones
Here I am
Flesh and bones

Did he touch you?
Shameful and disgraced?
Did he rob your joy of the embrace?

Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna give your heart away

Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna leave it all behind

Here I am
Flesh and bones
Here I am
Flesh and bones
Here I am
Flesh and bones


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 27, 2006)

Do Make Say Think- End of Music

Amazing.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 27, 2006)

Amadou et Miriam- Senegal Fast-Food. GODLY!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 27, 2006)

Do as Infinity - Rakuen


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 27, 2006)

Nightwish - Nemo


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 27, 2006)

Snorkel - Namikaze Satillite


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 27, 2006)

*Chroma Key - Get Back In The Car*

mix prog and electronica and you got Chroma Key. Great stuff.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 27, 2006)

Linkin Park - By myself


----------



## xingzup (Mar 27, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated...


----------



## Oggi (Mar 27, 2006)

Well Behind Blue Eyes just ended...now moving onto...Flip the Switch (yeaaaa the Stones!!) 

And I mean *The Who's* Behind Blue Eyes; the *good* one.  Limp Bizkit's crappy remake can shove a fork up it's ass and die


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 27, 2006)

Route L. - Eternal Snow


----------



## xingzup (Mar 27, 2006)

Vandalism - Never Say Never...


----------



## felippe (Mar 27, 2006)

T.a.t.u - All about us .. . .


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 27, 2006)

UVERworld - Chance!


----------



## xingzup (Mar 27, 2006)

Aerosmith - Crazy...


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 27, 2006)

Powerman 5000, "MEGA! Kung-Fu Radio"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

*Bed for the Scraping - Fugazi*

I'm loving this song.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 27, 2006)

Porno Graffiti - Melissa


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2006)

_*Be in My Video* by Frank Zappa_

God I love this song.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 27, 2006)

offspring-one fine day


----------



## Ruri (Mar 27, 2006)

Frou Frou - The Dumbing Down of Love


----------



## djfalcon (Mar 27, 2006)

gackt-secret garden


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 27, 2006)

Fat Jon's album, Humanoid Erotica.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 27, 2006)

*D4L-Popin My Collar *


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

*Blueprint - Fugazi*


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 27, 2006)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

*By You - Fugazi*


----------



## MOTO (Mar 27, 2006)

*Symbol-Forever Young*


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

Sum 41*Noots*


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 28, 2006)

Immortal- Tyrants


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 28, 2006)

Faith No More - Land of Sunshine


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Smalls - (Take it From) A Ryeman*

Corbs bass is exceedingly awesome in this track.

Indecently so.


----------



## xingzup (Mar 28, 2006)

Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2006)

*Mercury Rev - The Dark Is Rising*


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi-Standard - Sunny Day


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

*Blue Öyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper*
Right, SNL kinda killed this one, but it still has one helluva riff.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Timeout Drawer - What Looked Like Morning Was The Beginning of Endless Night*

As you can probabily guess, a post rock band. But a very very awesome post rock band. This song blows my mind every time I hear it, the build up is masterfully done, and the way it goes from a simply buildup to chaotic noise is awesome.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 28, 2006)

*Dead can Dance - the carnival is over*


----------



## Elric (Mar 28, 2006)

周杰倫- *霍元甲*


----------



## Crowe (Mar 28, 2006)

*Iron Maiden - Fear of the dark
*

What to say people?


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Bak et Halleluja*

Still warming up for the show. But how's that for a song title, though? "Behind a Hallelujah". The title alone tells you there's some fishy shit going on.


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Iron Maiden - Fear of the dark
> *
> 
> What to say people?




Live version ???? great song btw

Limp - my way in the highway


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 28, 2006)

*Nick Drake - Things Behind The Sun*


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 28, 2006)

you inspired me to dig my Dead can Dance out!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 28, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> *Kaizers Orchestra - Bak et Halleluja*
> 
> Still warming up for the show. But how's that for a song title, though? "Behind a Hallelujah". The title alone tells you there's some fishy shit going on.



Seeing them at Hultsfred! 

Katatonia - Leaders


----------



## murasex (Mar 28, 2006)

Monica - U Should've Known Better

_Because material things they don’t mean much to me 
And ever since you've been gone 
I have been holding us down on my own_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 28, 2006)

*A Cry for Help in a World Gone Mad - Agent Orange*

I love this song, the first ever emo band in my book.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2006)

Poets of the Fall - 3 AM


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2006)

Nightwish - Nemo


----------



## Pucca (Mar 28, 2006)

Slipknot - Eyeless

"You can't see California without Marlon Brando's eyes!"  A cray dude said this... does anyone know who Marlon Brando is!?

[EDIT] OMG!! I can't beleive i didn't know who he was!!! He was the Godfather!!! *slaps self in the face with a big smelly fish*


----------



## Neenah (Mar 28, 2006)

*BlutEngel - In extremo*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 28, 2006)

Ulver - Plates 21-22

Fucking great song.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 28, 2006)

Sakamoto Maaya - Loop


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 28, 2006)

Dredg - Hungover On A Tuesday

Yet another favorite from their amazing album..


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 28, 2006)

T.M. Revolution - Invoke


----------



## Crowe (Mar 28, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Thomas Dybdahl - Cecilia*
> Cecilia,
> you didn`t wanna give your heart away
> 
> ...


<3 His voice


----------



## felippe (Mar 28, 2006)

depeche mode - precious


----------



## Sieg (Mar 28, 2006)

Coal Chamber -Mist-


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 28, 2006)

In Flames - Take This Life

About to listen to some AKFG and OR =D


----------



## Wander (Mar 28, 2006)

Little Busters by Pillows.


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

Offspring - Million miles away


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 28, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Re:Re


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 28, 2006)

Waterdown Clockwise- Fateful Night

I am addicted to this song.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 28, 2006)

*The White Stripes- Seven Nation Army*


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

*Nightmares On Wax - Bleu My Mind*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 28, 2006)

Korn -Another brick in the wall-


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Korn -Another brick in the wall-



great song 


Gorrilaz - clint eastwood


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

*Shadow Huntaz - Sick of This Shit*


----------



## vanh (Mar 28, 2006)

*Gorillaz ~ Clint Eastwood*


love this song <3


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 28, 2006)

Eminem feat. Nate Dogg - Shake that


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Streets - Two Nations*

I like this track alot, it's cheesy, funny and decidedly corny.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 28, 2006)

Black eyed peas - My humps


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 28, 2006)

Evanescance - Taking over Me

no, wait. It switched while I was waiting for the other page to load.

The Perfect Drug, Aphrodite Remix (NIN, but dunno who did the mix)


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

*Kano - GHetto Kid*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 28, 2006)

Herb Alpert- Spanish Flea

Hilarious.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 28, 2006)

Romi Paku - Returnable Memories


----------



## Ruri (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Books - None But Shining Hours*

<3


----------



## vanh (Mar 28, 2006)

*Kevin Kern ~ Water Lilies*


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 28, 2006)

Atreyu - Shameful


----------



## Ruri (Mar 28, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Pitseleh*

I love this song so much.


----------



## vanh (Mar 28, 2006)

*不要告別 ~ Zhao Wei*

*sweet *


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2006)

Stay on the Ground - Armor For Sleep.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 28, 2006)

*Jimi Hendrix-Gypsy eyes*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 28, 2006)

*I Wanna Be Your Dog[Iggy Pop Cover] - Kill It All Away*

A 10m song shortened to 1m:12s.


----------



## Elric (Mar 29, 2006)

L'arc en Ciel- Flower


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 29, 2006)

Wayne Shorter - Speak No Evil(the entire album)


----------



## Sieg (Mar 29, 2006)

Manson -The golden age of grotesque-


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - Open Car


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 29, 2006)

The Beatles- I Am the Walrus


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2006)

Rammstein - Benzin


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 29, 2006)

*DangerDoom - Crosshairs*

_The fat is in the fire, a fryer made of chicken wire
Gettin sick and tired of a friggin liar
Pelican, with some very soft mangoes
A closet full of skeletons and terry cloth Kangols
Flew the coop, before you hit it let me warn you
She did a cool hula-hoop, but don't get any on you
It's all a big scam, to make y'all eat pig ham
When he's on the mic he's like the triggerman, fig jam
Doom, not to be confused with nobody
Especially, since the flows he used was so nutty
Never too woozy to go study, crews got no clues
Like old cruddy Officer McGillicuddy
Watch your six, he got a lot of more tricks
Lyrics, bricks, on sticks sure got raw-nytics
It's a gift, don't get shot for kicks
With the same slick used to plot sick vicks with
Spotted at a chick flick, holdin hands
The other one on his swollen glands, a golden chance
That's why he kept them holes in his pants
Rollin in a old van, is what he told his stolen fans
Is that you true? Matched from hat to shoe
Snafu, snatch any brew, LaBatt's Blue
Black jew like that's new, patch me through
No latch attached, skat shoo, catch twenty-two
Super, he's loaded dice nice
And overpriced, a arm and a leg; homey life or your ice
Villain, nag a grieving old hag
Snag a bragger by his mic cord and leave him holding the bag
Come clean, a bunch of dumb mean cream puffs
A keen drum machine buff, who fiends for more green stuff
Instead of starvin there be problems by the goo gobs
Aight - somebody's robbin Lou Dobbs and them tonight
_


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2006)

Rammstein - Wo Bist Du

--- Cya Peeps, I Still Got 2 Periods Of School Left ---
                        Back At 4pm =]​


----------



## Crowe (Mar 29, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> *DangerDoom - Crosshairs*


The beat, the beat and the beat...<3

Now Playing: Dangerdoom - Crosshairs


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fat Jon - Talk To Me*

One of my favorite Fat Jon songs, on Lightweight Heavy and of all of his works.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 29, 2006)

Kidney Thieves, track 11 on Zerospace album -crazy


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 29, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> The beat, the beat and the beat...<3



In 1:40 minutes into the song, the beats get small and than a super godly beats fly overhead.  Best 10 seconds of the album.



> Now Playing: Dangerdoom - Crosshairs



Very good taste.  Oh, and I remebered I owe you a Common - Be write up on the begining since you were kind enougth to pass me the album.  

On my I-Pod I have some goodness they Godspeed You! Black Emperor, thanks Eric {Tribute to him, since he moved a year ago} for the intro to them.

*GSY!BE - friend = Redeemer*

Sorry for the curse, its a great song and  music shouldn't be blocked/edited out.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*My War - Black Flag*

\m/... just \m/.


----------



## warcraft (Mar 29, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - The Frail


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*Jealous Again - Black Flag*

♫♪♫♪


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2006)

Blink 183 - Whats my age again


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

Hal - The starry sky


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 29, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - The Ghost of You


----------



## Sieg (Mar 29, 2006)

Korn -Twisted Transister-


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

Eminem - Shake that


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 29, 2006)

The Mafia- Debts

Their new album is soooo good.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

black eyed peas - my humps


----------



## Liengod (Mar 29, 2006)

*Uncle Tupelo - Fortunate Son*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 29, 2006)

ERGH...

The Black Eyed Peas are so bad that they make my face contort into shapes as hideous as their music.

Anyway- 

The Mafia- Nosebleed


----------



## Liengod (Mar 29, 2006)

They're good musicians, I do hate them though, my humps is a horrible song.

*Ted Leo and the Pharmacists - Biomusicology*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 29, 2006)

Led Zepplin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Sid (Mar 29, 2006)

*The Dissociatives - We're Much Preferred Customers*

What an amazing trippy song. The vocals sound so full and like they're all around me.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

*MF DOOM - Hoe Cakes*

The villain's flow is insane.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

Madasgar 5 - I like to move it


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 29, 2006)

Kunisaki said:
			
		

> Madasgar 5 - I like to move it




Im not alone!!!..... you do mean the song from the film right? and to be fair im only listening to inadvertantly it cause i left my nephews playlist up on winamp.. he is 2


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Im not alone!!!..... you do mean the song from the film right? and to be fair im only listening to inadvertantly it cause i left my nephews playlist up on winamp.. he is 2



Yeah, its the song from the film. wow, amazing, your 2 yr old nephew has his own playlist? Lol.

Listening to: Yui Makino - Symphony


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 29, 2006)

Evans Blue - Dark that Follows

Bought their CD last week. OMG ITS THE SHIZNET!!!!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

Pink - Respect


----------



## Raineth (Mar 29, 2006)

AFI - Days of the Phoenix


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

Kelly Clarkson - Walk away


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 29, 2006)

Jurassic 5- Influence

I'm so glad moe gave the albums to me. They show that people that say "hip-hop sucks" should shut up and listen.


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2006)

_*Whippin' Post* by Frank Zappa_

A great chorus and kickass guitar work makes this is an awesome cover.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2006)

Greenday - American Idiot


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fear is Mans' Best Friend - Billy Bragg*


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 29, 2006)

Atreyu - My Fork On The Road (Your Knife On My Back)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*Stay Close to Me - Bad Brains*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 29, 2006)

*A Perfect Circle -Gravity-*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*Kids Won't Follow - Replacements*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 29, 2006)

Koda Kumi feat. Megaryu - Heat


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*Birthday Gal - Replacements*


----------



## Elric (Mar 30, 2006)

L'arc En ciel -Link


----------



## Slips (Mar 30, 2006)

Linkin park - Papercut


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 30, 2006)

Die Walkure, Act III: "The Cavalcade Of Brünnhilde's Sisters" (Ride Of The Valkyries)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*Rip - Big Black*


----------



## Slips (Mar 30, 2006)

Within Teamptation - Stand my ground


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 30, 2006)

许慧欣 - 两个人的下雪天


----------



## murasex (Mar 30, 2006)

Kanye West - Spaceship 

_I've been workin' this graveshift and I ain't made shit
I wish I could buy me a spaceship and fly past the sky_


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 30, 2006)

Nasum - Scoop


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

*Led Zeppelin - Sick Again*

Nothing better than Led Zep.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Greenday - Holiday


----------



## Ashura (Mar 30, 2006)

Kanye West - Touch the Sky.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*Kill a Commie - Gang Green*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Changin my life - Eternal snow


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

Enduser - I'm Wondering if She's Dead


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 30, 2006)

*"Fire Coming Out of the Monkey's Head" by Gorillaz*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Linkin Park - Papercut


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*I Need Somebody - Iggy & the Stooges*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

See Saw - Obession


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 30, 2006)

Gackt - Lust for Blood (via YouTube. Want this track sooo bad.)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*Take This Job and Shove it - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Naja - Mr. Deja Vu


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 30, 2006)

Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Sean Paul - Temperature


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*Do You Remember? - Hüsker Dü*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Eminem - When I'm gone


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*Afraid of Being Wrong - Hüsker Dü*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Linkin Park - With you


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Kunisaki, forgive me for saying so, but you're not supposed to post in this thread _that_ often. I recall something about having atleast 2 different people post before you before posting again yourself.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

yea, sorry, I kinda got carried away....forgive me. >.<


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 30, 2006)

*"Particle Man" by They Might Be Giants*


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 30, 2006)

Voodoo Glow Skulls, "The Drop In"


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Package


----------



## Scud (Mar 30, 2006)

*Honor Thy Father - Dream Theater*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*Shoot to Kill - Kill It All Away*

5m:56s of godly hardcore.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

*Therion - Secret of the Runes*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*White Noise - Kill It All Away*

Duration: 56m:47s.

Biatches.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

*Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You*

Even better on the live album \m/


----------



## Slips (Mar 31, 2006)

Cradle of filth - Her ghost in the fog

m8 lent me the album erm intreasting to say the least


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2006)

*Antimatter - Epitah*

dark ambient and melancholic = <3


----------



## murasex (Mar 31, 2006)

Dong Bang Shin Ki - Rising Sun


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

*Red House Painters - San Geronimo*
I always end up listening to this when I'm a little tipsy. The vibe of this track is balm for the troubled soul, I tell you. It takes a few listens, but when it finally gets to you, it gets to you forever. (Who the hell pimped me this, again?)


----------



## Neenah (Mar 31, 2006)

*Meshuggah - The Mouth Licking What You've Bled*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Poets of the Fall - Shallow


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 31, 2006)

311, "Off-Beat Bare Ass"


----------



## Slug (Mar 31, 2006)

the streets- never went to church


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

*Nervous Breakdown - Black Flag*


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

project pat - good googly moogly


----------



## hokageryu (Mar 31, 2006)

*Ayreon - Day Eleven - Love*

"[Fear] You're afraid she might turn you down
All your hopes dashed to the ground
Nobody loved you, nobody will
Why should you even try...but still... "


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

*Triumpth of the Swill - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 31, 2006)

*America - Ventura Highway*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

*i*c*st, is a failed song by the Pixies - Kill It All Away*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 1, 2006)

Reverend Horton Heat, "I Can't Surf"


----------



## hazakura (Apr 1, 2006)

Hachigatsu no serenade - Suga Shikao


----------



## Slips (Apr 1, 2006)

Akeboshi - yellow moon


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

OH sNAP #$%^& GANGSATAH! - Song by me =)


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 1, 2006)

*Against Me! - Tonight We're Gonna Give It 35%*


----------



## Neenah (Apr 1, 2006)

Nevermore: The Sound Of Silence


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Trace Bundy - Winter Wheat


----------



## amas-emasiK (Apr 1, 2006)

Larrikin Love - Happy as Annie


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

*Fleshdunce - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 1, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine, "Killing In the Name"


----------



## baka_niz (Apr 1, 2006)

sanitarium ~ metallica

this song just rox.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

*Hans Appelqvist - 5 x 5 - Samiels eftermiddag.wma*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't start now--BoA


----------



## Slips (Apr 1, 2006)

Fall out boy -Suger we're going down


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 1, 2006)

Gackt - Oasis

(damn I need that Crescent album.) *sad*


----------



## Ashura (Apr 1, 2006)

Treat or Goblins - Forgot the artist.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

lesserhumyn said:
			
		

> *Against Me! - Tonight We're Gonna Give It 35%*


ftw.

Against Me - Those Anarco Punks Are Mysterious


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen - The Ghost of Tom Joad

<3


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

*Against Me! - Unsubstantated Rumors are Good Enough For Me (To Base My Life Upon)*

Well do you want to talk about it?
Do you think you'd understand,
How things can get so fucked up
with such good, such good intentions
And if, if roofs turn to sky, held by the gravity of nothing
An ironic and literal making of a bed.
You can walk away, but there is a reason to stay.
They make bad bad jokes, it's okay not to laugh.
And for every push foward, you get the same fucking push back.
*You had, you had nowhere to go
so you, so you found some place.
You had, you had nothing to say, you start lying.
What the fuck were you thinking?*
I'm not sorry... I'd do it all again.
*All the lines between hate, love, and revenge
It's just dead, it's dead, it's dead
Just dead feelings.*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2006)

Taproot - Dreams


----------



## LieToMe (Apr 1, 2006)

See You On The Other Side-Souviner


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

The Beatles- A day in the Life


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Poets of the Fall - Shallow


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

*Big Mouth - Gorilla Biscuits*

lol, at the beginning, he screams: 'Yo Sucka! You got a big mouth! Muddafuckago!', and it sounds like the beginning of a rap song. xD


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

*Tupac - Dear Mama *

You are appreciated

[Verse One: 2Pac]

When I was young me and my mama had beef
Seventeen years old kicked out on the streets
Though back at the time, I never thought I'd see her face
Ain't a woman alive that could take my mama's place
Suspended from school; and scared to go home, I was a fool
with the big boys, breakin all the rules
I shed tears with my baby sister
Over the years we was poorer than the other little kids
And even though we had different daddy's, the same drama
When things went wrong we'd blame mama
I reminice on the stress I caused, it was hell
Huggin on my mama from a jail cell
And who'd think in elementary?
Heeey! I see the penitentiary, one day
And runnin from the police, that's right
Mama catch me, put a whoopin to my backside
And even as a crack fiend, mama
You always was a black queen, mama
I finally understand
for a woman it ain't easy tryin to raise a man
You always was committed
A poor single mother on welfare, tell me how ya did it
There's no way I can pay you back
But the plan is to show you that I understand
You are appreciated

[Chorus: Reggie Green & "Sweet Franklin" w/ 2Pac]

Lady... 
Don't cha know we love ya?  Sweet lady
Dear mama
Place no one above ya, sweet lady
You are appreciated
Don't cha know we love ya?

[second and third chorus, "And dear mama" instead of "Dear
mama"]

[Verse Two: 2Pac]

Now ain't nobody tell us it was fair
No love from my daddy cause the coward wasn't there
He passed away and I didn't cry, cause my anger
wouldn't let me feel for a stranger
They say I'm wrong and I'm heartless, but all along
I was lookin for a father he was gone
I hung around with the Thugs, and even though they sold drugs
They showed a young brother love
I moved out and started really hangin
I needed money of my own so I started slangin
I ain't guilty cause, even though I sell rocks
It feels good puttin money in your mailbox
I love payin rent when the rent's due
I hope ya got the diamond necklace that I sent to you
Cause when I was low you was there for me
And never left me alone because you cared for me
And I could see you comin home after work late
You're in the kitchen tryin to fix us a hot plate
Ya just workin with the scraps you was given
And mama made miracles every Thanksgivin
But now the road got rough, you're alone
You're tryin to raise two bad kids on your own
And there's no way I can pay you back
But my plan is to show you that I understand
You are appreciated

[Chorus]

[Verse Three: 2Pac]

Pour out some liquor and I reminsce, cause through the drama
I can always depend on my mama
And when it seems that I'm hopeless
You say the words that can get me back in focus
When I was sick as a little kid
To keep me happy there's no limit to the things you did
And all my childhood memories
Are full of all the sweet things you did for me
And even though I act craaazy
I gotta thank the Lord that you made me
There are no words that can express how I feel
You never kept a secret, always stayed real
And I appreciate, how you raised me
And all the extra love that you gave me
I wish I could take the pain away
If you can make it through the night there's a brighter day
Everything will be alright if ya hold on
It's a struggle everyday, gotta roll on
And there's no way I can pay you back
But my plan is to show you that I understand
You are appreciated

[Chorus]

Sweet lady
And dear mama

Dear mama
Lady [3X]


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 1, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Rocket No. 4"


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Sunshine The Werewolf

Everybody raise your horns to Chris Pennie, Ben Weinman and the totally awsome band that is The Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

*Big Mouth - Gorilla Biscuits*

This song kicks ass!

_Friendship - To you it means nothing Time and time again you betray friends With lies - and your gossip The stories you tell can hurt like hell!


It's your big mouth and it's getting on my nerves you know I wish you'd just shut it up It's your big mouth and the shit that comes out has nothing to do with what you're talking about


You know I want to trust you but I can't Your word's not given, it's lent. My advice to you - is to start somewhere why don't you shut the fuck up now -


It's your big mouth and it's getting on my nerves you know I wish you'd just shut it up. It's your big mouth and the shit that comes out has nothing to do with what you're talking about!_


----------



## Zarrick (Apr 1, 2006)

Downtown Heat ~ Soprano ( THATS ME!! YAY!! )


----------



## Ruri (Apr 1, 2006)

*World's End Girlfriend - Cruel Girl's Beauty*

This whole album is awesome. *_*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 1, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Ghost of You


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

*Trace Bundy - Acoustic Ninja (from Adapt album)*

<3 Thanks Kage


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 1, 2006)

The Mars Volta, "Miranda, That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore"


----------



## Danny (Apr 1, 2006)

Rhapsody - Land of Immortals


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 2, 2006)

Trace Bundy - Blazing Son.


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 2, 2006)

Solefald- White Frost Queen


----------



## Twizted (Apr 2, 2006)

*Five Iron Frenzy* - Milestone


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 2, 2006)

Brothers form FMA.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 2, 2006)

I made a Alchemy Seal with my instant noodles yesterday, it was quite fun =)

*Asian Kung Fu Generation - Understand*


----------



## baka_niz (Apr 2, 2006)

gackt~ metamorphoze


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth Before It's Recycled*
_
Let me say that our mission here at this time is about to come to a close
in the next few days
we came from distant space and even what some might call 
some what of another dimension
and we're about to return to once where we once came

It recquires if you move to that evolutionary kingdom
that you leave behind everything of
human ways
human behiaviour
human ignorance
human misinformation

If I would to entitle this tape
it would be...
last chance to evcuate
planet Earth
Before it is recycled_

This blowing every fucking inch of my being


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 2, 2006)

Passion~Hikaru Utada 
Japanese language version


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2006)

Taproot - Nightmare


----------



## Indigo. (Apr 2, 2006)

*Sambomaster* - Futari


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 2, 2006)

No.44 Chorus: Hallelujah - The Robert Shaw Chorale (Handel's Messiah)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2006)

Rammstein - Klavier


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 2, 2006)

Steve Miller Band- Fly Like an Eagle

I love this song.


----------



## tank! (Apr 2, 2006)

'Bad News' from Rahxephon OST1 by Ichiko Hashimoto.


----------



## whitecrowz (Apr 2, 2006)

Funeral march


----------



## felippe (Apr 2, 2006)

Radiohead - Idioteque


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2006)

Vyrusthecyrus said:
			
		

> Rammstein - Klavier




Bingo same song good choice man


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

*Rude Boy a Foreign - Eek! A Mouse*

Reggae.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 2, 2006)

"Godeatgod" ~Manson


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

*Slut - Gorilla Biscuits*


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2006)

_*The Orange County Lumber Truck [Live]* by Frank Zappa_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

*No More Heroes - the Stranglers*

I love this song!


----------



## gamesector (Apr 2, 2006)

Badly Drawn Boy's full repetoire, it's great to chill out to.


----------



## warcraft (Apr 2, 2006)

Daft Punk - Digital Love


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 2, 2006)

"Severed Ties Yield Severed Heads"- It Dies Today


----------



## BlueBerry (Apr 2, 2006)

Hypocrisy - Turn the Page


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 2, 2006)

"Bloodstained Bedsheet Burden"- It Dies Today


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 2, 2006)

*Over The Rhine - The World Can Wait*

Absolutely wonderful <3


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 2, 2006)

They might be Giants - Turn around off the apollo 18 album


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 2, 2006)

"Aspirations"- Between the Buried and Me


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 2, 2006)

Utada Hikaru - Passion (english version)


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 2, 2006)

"Damage Inc."- Napalm Death ft. Dream Theater (Originally performed by Metallica)


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 2, 2006)

*Frank Zappa - Montana*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 2, 2006)

Pennywise, "Long Road"


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2006)

common- used to love H.E.R


----------



## MOTO (Apr 2, 2006)

*Akeboshi-Yellow Moon*


----------



## esoteric` (Apr 2, 2006)

Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good to Me So Far


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 2, 2006)

Gackt - White Eyes (Crescent album) 

I finally got my hands on the Crescent album! I'm so happy.


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 3, 2006)

Nightwish-Nemo


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2006)

Killswitch Engage - End of Heartache.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 3, 2006)

Ninja turtles theme =/


----------



## C?k (Apr 3, 2006)

*AAR - Eyelash wishes*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Apr 3, 2006)

Placebo - infr-red


awesome


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 3, 2006)

Ayreon - Original Hippies Amazing Trip

Awsome progressive rock


----------



## gamesector (Apr 3, 2006)

Polysics - My Sharona


----------



## warcraft (Apr 3, 2006)

Polysics - Domo Arigato Mr Roboto


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2006)

Rhapsody - Unholy Warcry


----------



## Yak (Apr 3, 2006)

Placebo - Sleeping with Ghosts


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 3, 2006)

Mugison - Salt

Awsome folk..


----------



## Crowe (Apr 3, 2006)

*Thievery Corporation - (1997) - Sounds From The Thievery Hi-Fi\14 - assault on babylon*


----------



## C?k (Apr 3, 2006)

*AAR - My paper heart*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 3, 2006)

Polysics - Tei Tei Tei


----------



## murasex (Apr 3, 2006)

Shakira feat. Wyclef - Hips Don't Lie

_I never really knew that she could dance like this
She makes a man wants to speak Spanish
Como se llama, bonita, mi casa, su casa

And I'm on tonight 
You know my hips don't lie
And I'm starting to feel it's right
All the attraction, the tension
Don't you see baby, this is perfection_


----------



## RugaRell (Apr 3, 2006)

asian kung-fu generation - sunny day


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 3, 2006)

kakashis0ul said:
			
		

> asian kung-fu generation - sunny day



Wonderful riff to play when bored =)

*Trace Bundy - The Simple Ways*


----------



## basiK (Apr 3, 2006)

*Modest Mouse - Jesus Christ Was An Only Child*


----------



## Ashura (Apr 3, 2006)

Bubba Sparxx- Miss New Booty.


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2006)

Dave Matthews Band - Two Step.


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 3, 2006)

The Game - 300 bars and running

What a fucking long freestyle. Might aswell watch some south indians talk, kiddin'! XD


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 3, 2006)

311 - Love Song


----------



## felippe (Apr 3, 2006)

Katatonia - Consternation


----------



## Slips (Apr 3, 2006)

The New Red hot chilli's song that new Ive forgot the name already


----------



## Crowe (Apr 3, 2006)

*Kanye West - Hey Mama*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 3, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 3, 2006)

FMA theme- リライト


----------



## less (Apr 3, 2006)

*Tindersticks - Whiskey and Water*
Reading my Berserk in the night-time. Need some sonic darkness then, no?


----------



## Ruri (Apr 3, 2006)

World's End Girlfriend - Red Red Red


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 3, 2006)

*"Heroic Battle" from the Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2 OST*


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 4, 2006)

Kokia - daiji na mono wa mabuta no ura


----------



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2006)

Rammstein -Du Hast-


----------



## felippe (Apr 4, 2006)

Depeche mode - Walking in my shoes


----------



## Slips (Apr 4, 2006)

Offspring - Hit that


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 4, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix- Foxy Lady.

A classic.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2006)

Tenacious D -Tribute-


----------



## felippe (Apr 4, 2006)

Tatu - All about us


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2006)

_*Mom and Dad* by Frank Zappa_


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 4, 2006)

Cat Stevens - The Wind

It reminds of the scene from "Rushmore" everytime I hear it.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 4, 2006)

"Pleasure to Kill"- Kreator


----------



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2006)

Death in June "Foretold"


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Apr 4, 2006)

Where'd you go - Fort Minor

very good song


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 4, 2006)

Romi Paku - Jiri


----------



## azuken (Apr 4, 2006)

Not really blaring but

Motion City Soundtrack - Dont Call It A Comeback


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 4, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Compass"


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 4, 2006)

*Trace Bundy - Canon
*
1 Word, Beautiful.


----------



## felippe (Apr 5, 2006)

scissor sisters - it can't come quickly enough


----------



## Schwarzwald (Apr 5, 2006)

Gregg Karukas - Severna Park


----------



## Majin Ch?nin (Apr 5, 2006)

Go - Flow, Simple and Clean and The Yugioh GX japanese theme


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2006)

Less Than Jake - All My Friends Are Metalheads


----------



## michiyo (Apr 5, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Sairin Kata Tsubasa no Tenshi~Nobuo Uematsu
> 
> *yes the rock version of one winged angel from advent children*. I NEED MORE MUSIC. epseially rock. I cant have this be my only planning song. ><



I want this!!!!!!!!

currently listening to Good eye Sniper by Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 5, 2006)

Tanaka Rie - Mizu no Akashi


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 5, 2006)

"The Suffering"- Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 5, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Less Than Jake - All My Friends Are Metalheads


I love that song!

-----

*"Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger" by Daft Punk*


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 5, 2006)

"Killing with Kindness"- Napalm Death


----------



## murasex (Apr 5, 2006)

Plastic Tree - Melancholic


----------



## felippe (Apr 5, 2006)

Katatonia - In the White ....


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 5, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop*

_Can’t stop addicted to the shin dig
Cop top he says I’m gonna win big
Choose not a life of imitation
Distant cousin to the reservation
Defunkt the pistol that you pay for
This punk the feeling that you stay for
In time I want to be your best friend
Eastside love is living on the westend
Knock out but boy you better come to
Don’t die you know the truth is some do
Go write your message on the pavement
Burnin’ so bright I wonder what the wave meant

Kick start the golden generator
Sweet talk but don’t intimidate her
Can’t stop the gods from engineering
Feel no need for any interfering
Your image in the dictionary
This life is more than ordinary
Can I get 2 maybe even 3 of these
Come from space
To teach you of the pliedes
Can’t stop the spirits when they need you
This life is more than just a read thru_


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 5, 2006)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience- Wait Until Tommorrow


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Apr 5, 2006)

LAIR OF THE MINOTAUR-pimpage coming soon!


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 5, 2006)

Porcupine Tree, "The Sound of Muzak"


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Parallel Universe
*You got to love RHCP.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 5, 2006)

*A Perfect Circle - A Stranger*

this song is reaaaaalllly good.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 5, 2006)

Tanaka Rie - Quiet night


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 5, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Mirai no Kakera"


----------



## Ruri (Apr 5, 2006)

*Jose Gonzalez - Hints*

<3


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ozzy - Crazy Train


----------



## Sieg (Apr 6, 2006)

^good, good stuff

The Smiths "How soon is now"


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 6, 2006)

Foo Fighters - All My Life.


----------



## Hagane Kotetsu (Apr 6, 2006)

Linkin Park- In The End


----------



## basiK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Queens Of The Stone Age - First It Giveth*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 6, 2006)

*Akeboshi - Night And Day*


----------



## king nothing (Apr 6, 2006)

"bottle and a gun" by Hollywood Undead

havent heard of them?
CHECK THEM OUT


said to be the next big thing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 6, 2006)

Introsong of Gantz, no idea what the song is called though


----------



## De Monies (Apr 6, 2006)

*Lantern* - by Clogs


----------



## gamesector (Apr 6, 2006)

Polysics - New Wave Jacket


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 6, 2006)

311 - Leaving Babylon


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2006)

*Talib Kweli - Ms. Hill <3*
Ms. Hill - Talib Kweli
Another night, slips away
in other words, I should say
there are no words, you should say
there are no words,

Ms. Hill, you got skills
that's a gift, it's real
get ill, what you spit
got the power to uplift a hill

I wish I could talk to Lauryn
I mean, excuse me Ms. Hill, and let her know how me we love her, it's real
the industry was beating her up
then them demons started eating her up
she needed a savior that would bleed in a cup
yup, we used to kick it in the salad days?
but she look at me like she don't know me when she see me nowadays
I nod, she nod back, that's how it stay,
her songs still better than anything out there the the hotter power play
Remember, how they accused her saying she did an album without help,
then she went to Rome to sing and tell the Pope about himself,
this after she left the Fugees started rolling with the Marleys
Got back with the crew at Dave Chapelle's block party,
she made songs about Zion and trying to be faithful
the BlackStar and Torture in New York was so thankful,
speaking for myself but I'm sure I can speak for Dante,
I got to watch her show with Nina Simone and Harry Belafonte,
we used to chill at Nkiru
her moms was a customer
she used to love to buy the books by Octavia Butler,
Parable of the Sword? the main character's name was Lauryn,
what her album did for black folk's self esteem was so important,
I got concerned when she got sick on the road, she ain't heavy,
I'm her brother and I wished that I can pick up the load, but no

Another night, slips away
in other words, I should say
there are no words, you should say
there are no words,

Ms. Hill, you got skills
that's a gift, it's real
get ill, what you spit
got the power to uplift a hill

Get an assistant on the phone I need to Lauryn,
I wanna walk through the storm when the rain is pouring and I can be her umbrella, when the rain is pouring,
please is no disrespect to whoever your man is though,
this relationship is strictly musical like D'Angelo,
I know you hate Babylon and wanna see it fall,
but they won't let you read your poem at the BET Awards,
You give us hope, you give us faith, you're the one,
they don't like what you gotta say but still they beg you to come,
whoa, now that's powerful sis,
that's black power, we get money, keep our eyes on the final hour,
and no I ain't saying you Christ, that would be sacreligious, right,
but you could blow and you nice, sista them raps is vicious,
them raps assisted the sight, with the black fist up,
devils last wishes is a queen who rise pass bytches,
we used to read Francis Crest or anything but third world press or press, but with the power of the word could just
pass ideas in our heads like birds in nest,
you gave birth to a new sound like D. West,
should I be saying all of this while the mic is on,
I might as well let it out cuss one day I might be gone,
I write this song and hope you feel how much we love you when you play it,
cuss I ain't really got the words to say it,
but yo

Every night, slips away
in other words, I should say
there are no words, you should say
there are no words,

Ms. Hill, you got skills
that's a gift, it's real
get ill, what you spit
got the power to uplift a hill

Another night, slips away
in other words, I should say
there are no words, you should say
there are no words,

Ms. Hill, you got skills
that's a gift, it's real
get ill, what you spit
got the power to uplift a hill


All this in 3:44. Kweli is god jr.


----------



## felippe (Apr 6, 2006)

Yellowcard - Only One.........


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 6, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Night


----------



## Hagane Kotetsu (Apr 6, 2006)

Slipknot - Dualty


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 6, 2006)

"Chapel of Ghouls"- Morbid Angel


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 6, 2006)

Incubus - Idiot Box


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Custard Pie


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 6, 2006)

Bon bon blanco - Namida no hurricane


----------



## felippe (Apr 6, 2006)

Radiohead - Karma Police ........


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 6, 2006)

"Infected"- Obituary


----------



## Hagane Kotetsu (Apr 6, 2006)

Believe me - Fort Minor


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 6, 2006)

Green Day - American Idiot


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 6, 2006)

Naruto - 5th opener


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 6, 2006)

..same as above... Seishun Kyousokyouku is my fav...


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 6, 2006)

*"Violent Pornography" by System of A Down*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 6, 2006)

High and mighty color - Ichirin no hana


----------



## Hunny (Apr 6, 2006)

"Satyam Shivam Sundaram featuring Gunjan" *Thievery Corporation*


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rob Zombie - Educated Horses


----------



## felippe (Apr 6, 2006)

t.A.T.u. - Вся Моя Любовь


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 6, 2006)

*John Coltrane - Like Someone in Love*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 6, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Haruka Kanata" (LIVE!)


----------



## Psychic (Apr 6, 2006)

Goodbye - SR-71


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 6, 2006)

Jenny Lewis and the Watson Twins. 

This album is brilliant. Any rilo kiley fans should definatly check this album out.


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 7, 2006)

bop to the top =)


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 7, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole


----------



## Psychic (Apr 7, 2006)

My World - SR-71


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 7, 2006)

Kotoko- Wing My Way


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 7, 2006)

Deerhoof - O'Malley, Former Underdog

OMG <3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

Chemistry "Floatin"


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 7, 2006)

Primus, "Restin' Bones"


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2006)

S.O.A.D - chop suey


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 7, 2006)

...Raiko - ALIVE...


----------



## esoteric` (Apr 7, 2006)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 7, 2006)

"Chapel of Ghouls"- Morbid Angel


----------



## Crowe (Apr 7, 2006)

*Ray Charles - Hit the Road Jack*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 7, 2006)

... Simple Plan - Perfect world...


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 7, 2006)

"Beneath Eternal Oceans of Sand"- Nile


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 7, 2006)

Snowpony, "A Car I Didn't Own"


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

VNV Nation "Left Behind"


----------



## Karma Thief (Apr 7, 2006)

Mr Brightside - The Killers


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Faint- Linkin Park


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 7, 2006)

"Pit of Zombies"- Cannibal Corpse


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 7, 2006)

"In the Shadows"- The Rasms


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 7, 2006)

"BYOB"-System of the Down


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 7, 2006)

*Diverse - Move*


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 7, 2006)

"Fiesta De La Noche"- O-Zone


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 7, 2006)

Jerry Cantrell- Devil By His Side


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 7, 2006)

Ayumi Hamasaki- Born To Be


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 7, 2006)

"Nocturnal Fear"- Celtic Frost


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 8, 2006)

*Piana - Mother's Love*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 8, 2006)

Sophya "Downstairs"


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 8, 2006)

Nakashima Mika - Seppun


----------



## xingzup (Apr 8, 2006)

Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue...


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 8, 2006)

"Pleasure to Kill"- Kreator


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 8, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Ghost of You


----------



## azuken (Apr 8, 2006)

The Back horn - ??????

new band, Fairly interesting.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 8, 2006)

Zeraphine "Wenn Du Gehst"


----------



## RodMack (Apr 8, 2006)

*Busta Rhymes Feat. Lloyd Banks, DMX, Mary J. Blige, Papoose, Rah Digga, Ne-Yo, and Missy Elliot* - Touch It (Remix)


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 8, 2006)

Nirvana- Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 8, 2006)

*America - Sister Golden Hair*


----------



## Rhydin (Apr 8, 2006)

:Wumpscut: - Wreath of Barbs


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 8, 2006)

Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg- Nuthin But a G thang


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 8, 2006)

the Doors, "The End"


----------



## 8018 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Pump It*
_~Black Eyed Peas_

i'm in love with this song!!
<33
it makes me wanna shake it >.>

and i dun like to shake it.. i love
this kind of songs, that make me want
to do stuff that i dun do <3333

plus! this song gives me inspiration X]


----------



## warcraft (Apr 8, 2006)

Dresdon Dolls - Coin


----------



## Kichigai Kawaru (Apr 8, 2006)

Talk to Me- Pure Dream Ladder
Blossom- Some Water and Sun
Ready Steady Go - L'arc en Ciel
Go!- Flow
Full Metal Alchemist OST I- Michiru Oshima

Aw Yeah.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 8, 2006)

The academy is "Season"


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 8, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Angel in the Snow*


----------



## CopyHatake (Apr 8, 2006)

everytime we touch


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 8, 2006)

311 - Love Song


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 8, 2006)

Rihanna - SOS (Rescue me)


----------



## Arcadian (Apr 8, 2006)

"Slow song" by Hell is for Heroes

Just trying to match up an AMV with the music in my head before actually doing any real work, heh.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 8, 2006)

^/_\^...

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated...


----------



## Sieg (Apr 8, 2006)

Faith and Muse "Scars Flown Proud"


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 8, 2006)

"Ride the Lightning"- Metallica


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 8, 2006)

At the Drive-In, "Quarantined"


----------



## warcraft (Apr 8, 2006)

Dresdon Dolls - Slide


----------



## azuken (Apr 8, 2006)

Dead Tree - Dir En Grey.

Best song ever by them.


----------



## esoteric` (Apr 8, 2006)

Songs for the Deaf


----------



## dragonfire (Apr 8, 2006)

Julia - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Sieg (Apr 8, 2006)

Accessory "Pictures of tails"


----------



## azuken (Apr 8, 2006)

Dont Call It A Comeback - Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 9, 2006)

Pachelbel- cannon in D major


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 9, 2006)

*My Diet Pill - Summer Song*

Another one of those indie bands who no one has ever heard of, probably.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2006)

*Talib Kweli - Ms Hill* < How i fucking love this fucking track >


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 9, 2006)

*Bill Withers - Grandma's Hands*

I loooove Bill Withers total underated legend!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2006)

*Mos Def & Talib Kweli - RE: DEFinition*


----------



## Ayami (Apr 9, 2006)

DragonForce - Fury of the Storm


----------



## felippe (Apr 9, 2006)

Placebo - Post blue


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2006)

B?la Fleck - New South Africa


----------



## Key (Apr 9, 2006)

T.I. - What You Know About That


----------



## Sieg (Apr 9, 2006)

*"Zauberschloss" In Strict Confidence *


----------



## sonnie_skies (Apr 9, 2006)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody  ^^


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 9, 2006)

Hysteric blue - Cocktail


----------



## batanga (Apr 9, 2006)

AC/DC - Fire Your Guns


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

What Planet is this- Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 9, 2006)

Razor Blade Kiss and The Sacriment by HIM


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

*The Ventures-Pulp Fiction Theme song*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 9, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

Thrice- Red Sky


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 9, 2006)

Fort Minor - Where'd You Go


----------



## Sever (Apr 9, 2006)

Me vs Myself - Illogic


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 9, 2006)

Offspring, "Living In Chaos"


----------



## the1nshadows (Apr 9, 2006)

sunset swish- my Pace


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 9, 2006)

"Buried Alive"- Venom


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 9, 2006)

November Rain- Guns'N'Roses


----------



## Sieg (Apr 9, 2006)

London After Midnight "Let me break you"


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 9, 2006)

Nightwish-Sleeping Sun


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 10, 2006)

Gackt - Mirror, from the Diablos album.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Amber Asylum *"Poppies'*


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 10, 2006)

*Shaped Like A Gun - Paper Weights*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Diary of dreams "Wild"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sewing Circles - Cloak/Dagger*

Richmond hardcore rocks.


----------



## warcraft (Apr 10, 2006)

the Futurama theme


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Set the Alarm - Cloak/Dagger*


----------



## Voynich (Apr 10, 2006)

Cat Power - I Found A Reason ... 

such a lovely song..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2006)

...Sambomaster - Seishuun Kyosokyoku...


----------



## warcraft (Apr 10, 2006)

Asian Kung Fu Geneartion - Rewrite


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

No Tomorrow - There Is

Wicked Inzane½


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Cranes "Golden"

...how meloncholy...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*I Wouldn't Cry - Dag Nasty*

A huge influence on pop-punk/power punk here.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - Lazarus

The production god is here...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*In the End - Green Day*

Anything after Dookie sucks.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Death in June "She said Destroy"


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 10, 2006)

*My Diet Pill - Instrumental #1*


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Take Me Out: Franz Ferdinand


----------



## 8018 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Now*///_Suffocating to Stay_
~*Sound the Alarm*
*Next*///_Mariegold_
~*It Dies Today*


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Faint: Linkin Park


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

The tear Garden "In search of my rose"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2006)

...S.O.A.D. - Toxicity...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Ain't It Fun


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

Simps band (No Tomorrow) - Wanderer


----------



## Slips (Apr 10, 2006)

Nothing my head phones are narked

on speakers though we have a random song off the LOTR soundtrack


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 10, 2006)

SeeSaw - Kimi wa Boku ni Niteiru


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 10, 2006)

Tupac - Changes


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 10, 2006)

"Curse the Flesh"- Morbid Angel


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*MTV Get Off the Air - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sweet Child of Mine (Mylo Remix)*

WTF? The Spanish Chick Bartender Mixtape has like four remixes/covers of "Sweet Child of Mine" on it!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Do the Slag - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mos Def & Talib - Definition*
*Episode 00 Youtube Link*

I fucking love Mos's smile ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*One-Way Ticket to Pluto - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Aria "Lullabye"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Triumph of the Swill - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bloc Party - Banquet (Phones Disco Edit)*

In retrospect, I see I should've hit on that chick.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Fleshdunce - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 10, 2006)

Koda Kumi feat. Megaryu - Heat


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sewing Circles - Cloak/Dagger*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Switchblade Symphony *"Dollhouse"*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Wanderer - No Tommorow*


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 10, 2006)

*"Moskau" by Dschinghis Khan *

Hell. Yes.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

ASP *Welcome*


----------



## Miss CCV (Apr 11, 2006)

*Silverstein - Smile In Your Sleep*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 11, 2006)

18 Summers "Sensation White"


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 11, 2006)

Nevermore - The River Dragon Has Come


----------



## less (Apr 11, 2006)

*Amadou & Mariam - Djanfa*

Because I'm in that kind of mood.


----------



## felippe (Apr 11, 2006)

yellowcard - ocean avenue


----------



## warcraft (Apr 11, 2006)

Mikuni Shimokawa - Minami Kaze


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

Cream - Strange Brew


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

^ Nice.

Blue Man Group- Drumbone.

This is amazing.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 11, 2006)

Gothica "The cliff of Suicide"


----------



## zizou (Apr 11, 2006)

siegprime you damn spammy! =P

Patience - GnR


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2006)

*Religious Vomit - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## Ashura (Apr 11, 2006)

Yellowcard- Sights and Sound.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2006)

*Kepone Factory - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 11, 2006)

...Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Other Side...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2006)

*Nazi Punks Fuck Off - Dead Kennedys*


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 11, 2006)

Darks as the Dungeon- Johnny Cash


----------



## Sieg (Apr 11, 2006)

Lisa Gerrard "Las Bas"


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 11, 2006)

*Three Six Mafia- I gotta stay Fly*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2006)

*Hyperactive Child - Dead Kennedys*

Okay, I'm going to go to sleep now.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 11, 2006)

Yoriko - Daia no Hana


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 11, 2006)

...Simple Plan - Perfect...


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 11, 2006)

Matisyahu- Fires of Heaven


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 11, 2006)

"No Remorse"- Metallica

Best. Metallica. Song. Ever. Recorded.


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 11, 2006)

Green Day, "I Was There"


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 11, 2006)

Buzy - Be Somewhere


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 11, 2006)

Crede-Ma: O-Zone


----------



## Sieg (Apr 11, 2006)

The Ascension "Adonis"


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 11, 2006)

Deerhoof - O'Malley, Former Underdog

Undoubtly the most entertaining song ever!


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 11, 2006)

Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 11, 2006)

*Piana - Beside Me*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 11, 2006)

Old Greg and Howard Moon - Do Love Me


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 12, 2006)

*"Suburbia" by Rugburns*

It's very odd o_o;


----------



## xingzup (Apr 12, 2006)

Simple Plan - Vacation...


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 12, 2006)

Nirvana - Ain't it a Shame


----------



## crystal-kay (Apr 12, 2006)

Idea - neoin


----------



## DragonNinja (Apr 12, 2006)

Soundbwoy - Never wanna say


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

*The Knife - Heartbeats*
I need everything this band has ever done.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Cat Power - I found a reason


Durr, I'm addicted to this song eventhough it's just 2 mins long. 56 plays in 2 days.


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 12, 2006)

Children of Bodom-Children of decandence


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 12, 2006)

N.W.A - Straight Outta Compton


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Matisyahu - Youth

Reggae is back damnit! Fuck no, it was never gone!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gary Jules - Mad World*

One of the best covers ever and probably the saddest song I have ever heard as well. I just wish Jules had more songs like this.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

*The Knife - Rock Classics*

I'm falling for this band like I'd fall for a woman.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*No Class - Reagan Youth*

These guys are _the_ NYC punk band.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 12, 2006)

Claire Voyant "Close to me"

....bit too emo, but


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*I Hate Hate - Reagan Youth*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 12, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - Gaga Life


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*Your Apathy Makes This an Institution - R.A.M.B.O.*


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 12, 2006)

"Chapel of Ghouls"- Morbid Angel


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*Get Off the Phone - Johnny Thunders & the Heartbreakers*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 12, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - Tribe


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*Life From a Window - The Jam*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 12, 2006)

Media Disease "Fall"


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 12, 2006)

Seki Tomokazu - Break through


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Suck My Kiss

Parteeyy


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2006)

_*Young Man Blues* by The Who_

Live at Leeds arrived three days early


----------



## Sieg (Apr 12, 2006)

Cocteau Twins "Serpentskirt"

Odd voyce, but cool.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 12, 2006)

*Riverside - The Piece Reflecting The Mental State Of One Of The Members Of Our Band*

I love fucked up names.


----------



## felippe (Apr 12, 2006)

Katatonia - Teargas


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 12, 2006)

"For Real" (Saiyuki opening theme, don't know band)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*Nuclear Device - The Stranglers*


----------



## xingzup (Apr 12, 2006)

Slipknot - (sic)...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*Ice - The Stranglers*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 12, 2006)

Otoha - Ichibiyou no refrain


----------



## Sieg (Apr 12, 2006)

:Wumpscut "March of the crying"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*No More Heroes - The Stranglers*

A classic track by these guys.


----------



## warcraft (Apr 12, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - Gaga Life


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 12, 2006)

Greenday - American idiot


----------



## cygnus (Apr 13, 2006)

Scorpions - The Sails of Charon


----------



## Sieg (Apr 13, 2006)

Hocico "Untold Blasphemies V.1"


----------



## xingzup (Apr 13, 2006)

Slipknot - The Nameless...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 13, 2006)

The Beatles - Fixing A Hole


----------



## xingzup (Apr 13, 2006)

Slipknot - The Blister Exists...


----------



## less (Apr 13, 2006)

*The Knife - You Make Me Like Charity*

Is that Jenny Wilson singing on this track?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 13, 2006)

Still

Cat Power - I Found A Reason


* addicte *


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 13, 2006)

Metallica- Enter Sandman


----------



## AsunA (Apr 13, 2006)

*School Rumble*-_Scramble_


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 13, 2006)

"Necrophiliac"- Slayer


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*MTV Get Off the Air! - The Dead Kennedys*


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 13, 2006)

Slayer- Raining blood


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*The Raven - The Stranglers*


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 13, 2006)

Do Make Say Think- White Light Of


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 13, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts - Utada Hikaru - Sanctuary


----------



## Sieg (Apr 13, 2006)

Sisters of Mercy "Poison Door"


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Holla back Girl- Gwen Stefani


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 13, 2006)

Major Scandals - Queen of Rock N' Roll

Saw them live tonight! One of my fav local bands. To bad their style is a total drag that they've ripped of from GN'R and that there are 2 bands more that play the exact same type of music, where one band is alot better techniqually. Their songs sound like a reall dirty Gn'R´and they are awsome live.


----------



## xingzup (Apr 13, 2006)

Slipknot - (sic)...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 13, 2006)

Shotaro - Begin the try


----------



## warcraft (Apr 13, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - R.M.D.C


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 13, 2006)

Audioslave - Audioslave track 4: What you are


----------



## LoneDrifter (Apr 13, 2006)

Jimmy Hendrix - Voodoo Child


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 13, 2006)

HAL - I'll be the one


----------



## warcraft (Apr 13, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - ~Pulse


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*Under the Table 2 - Lonnie Youngblood Featuring Jimi Hendrix*

from the album _The Early Years_.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 13, 2006)

Paku Romi - Jiri


----------



## Fysh (Apr 13, 2006)

Everytime we touch by Cascada--I really have to start listening to something else.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 13, 2006)

D4L--Betcha Can't Do It Like Me


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*I Don't Wanna Hear It[demo] - Minor Threat*

from the album _First Demo Tape_.


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 13, 2006)

*"Swollen Summer" by The Bravery*

I listen to it over and over


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*Drug Me - The Dead Kennedys*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 13, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7 - Aeris Theme (orchestral)


----------



## Danny (Apr 13, 2006)

Lordi - Blood red sandman


----------



## warcraft (Apr 13, 2006)

Polysics - Kaja Kaja Goo


----------



## Sieg (Apr 13, 2006)

Beborn Beton "Another World"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*Heart Like a Wheel - Billy Bragg*

I love this song.


----------



## warcraft (Apr 13, 2006)

Polysics - Black Out Fall Out


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 14, 2006)

Amadori - Soba ni iru kara


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 14, 2006)

Naruto's Main Theme


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 14, 2006)

FMA-Reruenable memories


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 14, 2006)

Sunset swish - My pace


----------



## less (Apr 14, 2006)

Like always nowadays:
*The Knife - Pass This On*
I wasn't really looking for some more than / good company on the dancefloor and / Does he know what I do? and / You'll pass this on, won't you and...


----------



## Danny (Apr 14, 2006)

*Rhapsody - Nightfall On The Grey Mountains(Live Canada 2005)*

Are you ready for!

NIGHTFALL!
ON THE GREY!
MOUNTAIIIINS!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bad Boy (Club Mix) -- Cascada


----------



## xingzup (Apr 14, 2006)

Switchfoot - Dare You To Move...


----------



## Hessian (Apr 14, 2006)

Def Leppard: Greatest Hits


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 14, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Rewrite


----------



## Kaleidovision (Apr 14, 2006)

Sergio Mendes - Mas que nada


----------



## ntp0006 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Artificial Life - Operation Ivy*
From the album energy


----------



## king nothing (Apr 14, 2006)

*lisen to hollywood undead*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 14, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Lazarus (Acoustic)*


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

Naruto OST- need to be strong


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 14, 2006)

Ween - Pandy Fackler

Excellent! It was a while since I listened to them, but damn, now I remember why they are one of my favorite artists.


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2006)

_*Tommy's Holiday Camp* by The Who_

The live version of this song is a bit crazier and creepier with the maniacal laughter and screaming.


----------



## basiK (Apr 14, 2006)

*Modest Mouse - Talking Shit About a Pretty Sunset*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 14, 2006)

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Rewrite


----------



## Harlita (Apr 14, 2006)

psychdelic knights - talamasca


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

The Bleach OST


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 14, 2006)

T.I. - U Dont Know Me


----------



## felippe (Apr 14, 2006)

Katatonia - We must bury you


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 14, 2006)

Super Buck II by Estradsphere. 

Jazzy jazzity jazz


----------



## warcraft (Apr 14, 2006)

The Pillows - Funny Bunny


----------



## AsunA (Apr 14, 2006)

*Omori Toshiyuki*-_Every dog has his day_


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm listening to a classic...

*Ice Cube - Today was a good day*


----------



## AsunA (Apr 14, 2006)

*Omori Toshiyuki*-_Rome was not built in a day_

Man.. I luv School Rumble OST


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 14, 2006)

*Trace Bundy - Spamtown USA
*
I'll surrender my weekend to learn this song =)


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 14, 2006)

"A Ton of Automatons"- Sinewave


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2006)

*Kanye West - Diamonds from Sierra Leone*

Fuck I love this track.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 14, 2006)

Myron & Cole by Green Carnation.

\m/ Love = Green Carnation


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 14, 2006)

"Mistadobalina"- Del tha Funkee Homosapien

I'm so happy, I can listen to .rar files now!!! Thanks to Maho!!!


----------



## Keme (Apr 14, 2006)

She Moved Thru' the Fair - Celtic Woman


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 14, 2006)

Light of Day, Day of Darkness by Green Carnation. Hour long song. Pure. Bliss.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2006)

*The Raven - The Stranglers*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 14, 2006)

Death By Stereo, "Forget Regret"


----------



## Jink (Apr 14, 2006)

Blacklicious - Chemical Calisthentics


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 14, 2006)

Koji Kondo - Boss Battle

Zelda rules. Damn, where is my N64


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2006)

*Heart Like a Wheel - Billy Bragg*


----------



## felippe (Apr 14, 2006)

Katatonia - Ghost Of The Sun


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2006)

*Celibrated Summer[live in Richmond VA bootleg] - Hüsker Dü*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 14, 2006)

Malczik Gej --t.A.t.U


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2006)

Taproot - Dreams


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2006)

*Bloodletting - Burn the Priest*


----------



## azuken (Apr 14, 2006)

T.I. ft Pharelle - Good Life


----------



## Estilix (Apr 14, 2006)

Society Suckers - Toxic


----------



## warcraft (Apr 14, 2006)

The Pillows - Runners High


----------



## Maku (Apr 14, 2006)

In flames - My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 14, 2006)

"Awaiting the Vultures"- Karl Sanders


----------



## Sieg (Apr 14, 2006)

Mindless Faith "Stars and Stripes and Satelites"


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 14, 2006)

"Full Rap Metal Jacket"- Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Estilix (Apr 14, 2006)

Venetian Snares - Szycag


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 14, 2006)

Tomo Sakurai - Ice blue eyes


----------



## spirishman (Apr 14, 2006)

Fiery Furnaces- The - Here Comes the Summer


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 15, 2006)

Iced Earth-Dragon's Child


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2006)

Disciples Theme - March of the Trees


----------



## felippe (Apr 15, 2006)

Calogero - Face a La mer


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2006)

SoaD - Holy Mountains


----------



## Sieg (Apr 15, 2006)

Faith & The Muse "Mercyground"


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 15, 2006)

Rammstein - Te quiero puta


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 15, 2006)

she's outta my life - Ginuwine


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 15, 2006)

Shiro Sagisu - Ditty for daddy


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2006)

*Laid to Rest - Lamb of God*


----------



## BlueBerry (Apr 15, 2006)

The Golden Walls of Heaven - Bathory


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 15, 2006)

Dream - Get over


----------



## Slips (Apr 15, 2006)

Guns and Roses - Paradise city


----------



## proleptical (Apr 15, 2006)

*ARCHITECTURE IN HELSINKI;* Nevereverdid



> Fiery Furnaces- The - Here Comes the Summer



If you, like myself, enjoy the *Fiery Furnaces* and find yourself somewhat unworthy of inhabiting the same planet from which they originated then you definitely should listen to *Architecture in Helsinki*. I can assure you that this stupendous free-ranging octet from Australia will burglarize your entity and not once will you grieve you loss.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2006)

*What I've Become - Lamb of God*


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 15, 2006)

Emperor- Promethius: The Discipline of Fire and Demise


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 15, 2006)

Tu Pac - Hit 'em up


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

SeeSaw - Kimi wa Boku ni Niteiru


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2006)

*Laid to Rest - Lamb of God*


----------



## Lien (Apr 15, 2006)

Beastie Boys - Paul Revere.

Old skool O:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2006)

*What I've Become - Lamb of God*


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 15, 2006)

Jay Z - Big Pimpin'


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 2 - Passion


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 15, 2006)

Tool - Parabola


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 15, 2006)

Shiro Sagisu - Battle ignition (bleach)


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 15, 2006)

Eels, "Not Ready Yet"


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 15, 2006)

Voyager - Ari


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 15, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Nobody's Here


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 15, 2006)

"Phantom Lord"- Metallica


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantômas - Simply Beautiful

So damn amazing. Patton+Dunn+Osbourne+Lombardo=SEX


----------



## felippe (Apr 15, 2006)

placebo - Space monkey


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 15, 2006)

The White Stripes - The Hardest button to button


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 15, 2006)

"Jack the Ripper"- Motorhead


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 16, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - 2:45 AM*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 16, 2006)

Hungry Lucy "Fearful"


----------



## MOTO (Apr 16, 2006)

Orange range-Asterisk


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 16, 2006)

Paul Dukas- The Sorcerer's Apprentice

Incredible.


----------



## AsunA (Apr 16, 2006)

*Boris*-_When you think of me_

God.. I hate Idols


----------



## Sieg (Apr 16, 2006)

Red Flag "Hard Times for Dreamers"

..it is hard times for dreamers ins't it?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 16, 2006)

*Refused - Life Support Addiction*


----------



## Lazzie (Apr 16, 2006)

*Blue Man Group* - _Rods and Cones_

That one's never going to leave my list of favorite bands/songs.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2006)

*Larry Coryell, John McLaughlin and Paco De Lucia* - Guardian Angels.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Apr 16, 2006)

Toru Okada - B. Fleischmann


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 16, 2006)

Prodigy, "Voodoo People"


----------



## warcraft (Apr 16, 2006)

Polysics - Each Life Each End


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 16, 2006)

Gorillaz - Kids With Guns


----------



## warcraft (Apr 16, 2006)

The Mighty Boosh - Nanageddon Song


----------



## Gaara_81 (Apr 16, 2006)

killing loneliness, rip off the winds of a butterfly, and the entire HIM cd darklight.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 16, 2006)

"Die, Die, Die My Darling"- The Misfits


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 17, 2006)

two reasons i cry - Ginuwine


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 17, 2006)

Crossfade-Cold


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 17, 2006)

Hum - Stars


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

Duran Duran - A View To A Kill (Bond OST)


----------



## Zack_Strife (Apr 17, 2006)

Boy Sets Fire - Falling Out Theme


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2006)

*No Class - Reagan Youth*


----------



## theskyisfallin (Apr 17, 2006)

Oedipus - Regina Spektor


----------



## De Monies (Apr 17, 2006)

Anthem for the Year 2000 - by Silverchair


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2006)

*Ruin - Lamb of God*


----------



## Amuro (Apr 17, 2006)

*Giant Drag - This isn't it*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 17, 2006)

Nana Kitade - Unerasable Sin


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 17, 2006)

*Trace Bundy - Ditty*


----------



## joyfullydancing (Apr 17, 2006)

The postal service-such great heights.
i just starting getting into indie music and loving it.


----------



## Spike (Apr 17, 2006)

Hieroglyphics - Halo


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 17, 2006)

why did you go - ginuwine


----------



## warcraft (Apr 17, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe I'm Amazed -- Jem


----------



## murasex (Apr 17, 2006)

Wayne Wonder - No Letting Go


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 17, 2006)

"Wasted Years"- Iron Maiden


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

*James Bond Theme [From Dr.No]*. Pure class.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 17, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Lazarus (Acoustic)*

<3


----------



## warcraft (Apr 17, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Number Of The Beast


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 17, 2006)

"Crypts of Eternity"- Slayer

now 

"Wild in the Streets"- Circle Jerks


----------



## less (Apr 17, 2006)

*Jens Lekman - Black Cab*
Now THAT's a ballad.

Something tells me there's gonna be another "Damn you Sweden"-thread soon.
<.<


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2006)

> "Wild in the Streets"- Circle Jerks



Fucking nice dude.

*The Subtle Art of Murder and Persuasion - Lamb of God*


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 17, 2006)

"Dreaming Through the Eyes of Serpents"- Karl Sanders


----------



## xingzup (Apr 17, 2006)

Switchfoot - Dare You To Move...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 17, 2006)

VAST - Flamed

this song is awesome and very beautiful


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 17, 2006)

Rie Tanaka - Katakoto no koi


----------



## warcraft (Apr 17, 2006)

The Pillows - Little Busters


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 17, 2006)

Linkin Park - A place for my head


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

*Korn ~ Coming undone*


----------



## Fysh (Apr 18, 2006)

Way Away by Yellowcard...one of those songs I like because it was in a good amv


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been listening to the radio a lot actually..a specific station though.

kexp.org

awesome programming...pure awesome.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 18, 2006)

"Sargeant D and the S.O.D."- Stormtroopers of Death

This song makes me want to mosh stoned.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 18, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Waltz #2 (XO)*

_It's ok, it's alright, nothing's wrong
Tell Mr. Man with impossible plans to just leave me alone
In the place where I make no mistakes
In the place where I have what it takes_


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 18, 2006)

"The Forbidden Path Across the Chasm of Self-Relitacion"- Karl Sanders

Karl Sanders is a fucking musical genius.


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

*Ne yo ~ So sick*


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 18, 2006)

"The Suffering"- Coheed and Cambria


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

*Korn ~ Twisted transistor*


----------



## xingzup (Apr 18, 2006)

Slipknot - Duality...


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

*Corinne Bailey Rae ~ Put your records on*


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

ginuwine - wait a minute


----------



## Darkmind (Apr 18, 2006)

Panic! At the Disco-Nails for Breakfast, Tacks for Snacks.

they just rock.


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

what you know - T.I


----------



## Kaleidovision (Apr 18, 2006)

Womack & Womack - Teardrops


_"next time I'll be true yeah"_


----------



## Darkmind (Apr 18, 2006)

Disturbed - Avarice.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 18, 2006)

Robot Rock - Daft Punk

XX


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

why did you go - ginuwine


----------



## Darkmind (Apr 18, 2006)

Panic! At the Disco-But It's Better If You Do


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 18, 2006)

Nightwish - Nemo


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

i believe in you - Joe


----------



## warcraft (Apr 18, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Bring Your Daughter To The Slaughter


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 18, 2006)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - 43% Burnt

Still insane..


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 18, 2006)

LCD Soundsystem - Daft punk is playing at my house


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

Nightmares on Wax - 70s 80s

NoW is wicked. Sick beats and awesome samples. <3


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 18, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 2 - Organization XIII Theme


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2006)

Iron Maiden - wicker man


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 18, 2006)

Secede- The King of Sanda

Incredible.


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

wait a minute - ginuwine


----------



## Ontherun (Apr 18, 2006)

Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy train


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 18, 2006)

Tool - Vicarious 

Some moments on there are totally insane. God damn I love them..


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Tool - Vicarious
> 
> Some moments on there are totally insane. God damn I love them..



Damn, right about that...

*Nujabes - Blessin featuring Pase Rock/Substantial*

I love this song.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2006)

^ I love it how my version of that song is called 'Bressin' XD

*Radiohead* - *Electioneering*


----------



## Spike (Apr 18, 2006)

Woody Guthrie - Home sweet home


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 18, 2006)

Smokin' in the Boys' Room - Brownsville Station


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Liquid Tension Experiment* - Paradigm Shift


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 18, 2006)

UVERworld - D- techno


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 18, 2006)

On An Island-David Gilmour


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 18, 2006)

Kotani Kinya - Yuutsu na Seven days


----------



## less (Apr 18, 2006)

That "Piana" chick someone awesome pimped a while ago. It's like drugs without the high, or sex without the physical contact, or childhood memories without remembering.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 18, 2006)

Jesse cook - mario takes a walk


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 18, 2006)

Pineapple Thief- Lay On The Tracks


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 18, 2006)

Kajiura Yuki - You are my love (eng.)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 18, 2006)

Tool - Jambi

yessssss


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 18, 2006)

The Mars Volta, "Drunkship of Lanterns"


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 18, 2006)

Koda Kumi- Your Song


----------



## basiK (Apr 18, 2006)

*Jimi Hendrix - Cherokee Mist*


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

*The Strokes ~ Juicebox*


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 19, 2006)

"Aqua Teen Hunger Force"- DangerDoom


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 19, 2006)

*DJ Stevie V- Celebrate the Summer*


----------



## vanh (Apr 19, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers ~ My friends*


----------



## snoph (Apr 19, 2006)

sublime - same in the end


----------



## Sieg (Apr 19, 2006)

Daemonia "Phenomena"


----------



## warcraft (Apr 19, 2006)

Polysics - New Wave Jacket


----------



## vanh (Apr 19, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers ~ Californication*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 19, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ^ I love it how my version of that song is called 'Bressin' XD
> 
> *Radiohead* - *Electioneering*



The actually song is blessing it.  

*Fat Jon - Cold Memory*


----------



## Rinali (Apr 19, 2006)

Do as Infinty- some bonus track O.o


----------



## Spike (Apr 19, 2006)

Jay-Z - 9 Problems from the Double Black album.


----------



## warcraft (Apr 19, 2006)

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Rewrite


----------



## less (Apr 19, 2006)

*Jens Lekman - I saw Her In the Anti-War Demonstration*
_When I was sixteen I hung out with the kids who liked it
the kind of punks that were born in leather jackets
the kind of punks who placed themselves in brackets
and she was one of them, but then she was somebody's girlfriend
and I was noone, I had nothing

and the skies were clear blue skies
and her eyes were clear blue eyes
and her thighs were about the same size as mine_

This guy is funny.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 19, 2006)

*kamelot* - March of Mephisto


----------



## AsunA (Apr 19, 2006)

*Kelly Clarkson*-_Behind these hazel eyes_


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 19, 2006)

...Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't stop...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 19, 2006)

*Five Inches of Opression - Crucial Unit*

\m/


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 19, 2006)

AFI, "Halloween"


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 19, 2006)

Bad Luck - The rage beat


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 19, 2006)

*Gin Blossoms - Hey Jealousy*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 19, 2006)

Rie Tanaka - Shizukana Yoruni


----------



## Sieg (Apr 19, 2006)

Lacrimosa "Am Ende Der Stille"


----------



## vanh (Apr 20, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers ~ Dani California*


----------



## xingzup (Apr 20, 2006)

Slipknot - Duality...


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 20, 2006)

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the great apocalypse


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2006)

*Led Zeppelin* - _Achilles' Last Stand live_

Simply farking awesome.


----------



## De Monies (Apr 20, 2006)

>_>;;
Rockapella's version of Pretty Woman   
ish so fun


----------



## less (Apr 20, 2006)

^I much prefer their version of "Basket Case" myself


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 20, 2006)

*Harold of The Rocks - Primus*


----------



## less (Apr 20, 2006)

*The Organ - Love, Love, Love*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 20, 2006)

Ephemeral said:
			
		

> *Gin Blossoms - Hey Jealousy*


Great song.

*Tool - Jambi*

This song is cool as hell.


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 20, 2006)

Naruto-sadness and sorrow


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 20, 2006)

*Momento Mori - Kamelot*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 20, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - Can Of This


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 20, 2006)

"Wild in the Streets"- Circle Jerks


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 20, 2006)

"Circle of the Tyrants"- Celtic Frost


----------



## Spike (Apr 20, 2006)

*The Band - Stagefright*


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Apr 20, 2006)

*Red Like Roses-The Velvet Teen*

What happened to this band? I miss them dearly.


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2006)

In the mood for oldies tonite 

Beatles - hey jude


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 20, 2006)

"Psycho Therapy"- The Ramones


----------



## Spike (Apr 20, 2006)

The Band - Up on Cripple Creek


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 20, 2006)

"Die, Die, Die My Darling"- The Misfits

Glenn Danzig-era Misfits forever, fuck new Misfits!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 20, 2006)

*Too Drunk to Fuck - The Unseen*


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 20, 2006)

HIM-various tracks, mainly Razor Blade Kiss


----------



## less (Apr 20, 2006)

*Jethro Tull - Thick As a Brick*
Can't write something up without listening to it, now can you?


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 20, 2006)

Metallica- Kill Em' All 

Searchiiiiin, seek and destroy! 

DUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 20, 2006)

Green Day, "I Was There"


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 20, 2006)

*Medusa's Eyes - Symphony X*


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 20, 2006)

RAMMSTIEN----Ohne Dich


----------



## Sieg (Apr 20, 2006)

Zeromancer "Cupola"


----------



## Ruri (Apr 20, 2006)

Keiko Matsui - Whisper from the Mirror


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 20, 2006)

*Golfer vs Boxer~Amon Tobin*


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ozzy-----Perry Mason


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 20, 2006)

Gundam Seed - Moment


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 20, 2006)

F.I.R. - Lydia


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 20, 2006)

Kotani Kinya - Spicy marmalade


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 20, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 2 - Passion


----------



## snoph (Apr 21, 2006)

Streetlight Manifesto - Here's to Life


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

The High and Mighty - B-boy document 99


----------



## Crowe (Apr 21, 2006)

*Secede - Leraine* Possibly one of the best tracks I have ever heard. Thanks sid for the 100th time.


----------



## Glaciale (Apr 21, 2006)

Money Success Fame Glamour-Party Monsters soundtrack

Weird


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2006)

*John Butler Trio* - *Treat yo mama*

_Don't call me hippy cause the way that I look ,
Cause I got a recipe and you know I can cook
And I come forth with only good intent,
You know I am Heaven bound but I'm surely hell bent
On getting the job done like I know I should,
Get the job done like my momma told me to.
Only one thing can remember she said,
You gotta earn all of your respect.

And I don't care what race or what colour or what creed
All that shit don't bother me,
Only one thing that you should not forget ,
You gotta treat you mama with respect
And I don't care what fashion the styling of you hair,
I don't care about the car or the clothes you do wear.
Only one thing that you should not forget ,
You gotta treat yo mama with respect.
*
Treat yo mama with respect
You better treat yo mama with respect
Slap you upside down the head
You better treat yo mama with respect*

I got a couple of friends up in a tree in Northcliff
You know they're doing their part
you know they're doing their bit.
Trying to save our Mother from all this greed
You know they know what she wants,
you know they know what she needs.
I got a couple of sisters in South Australia,
Stopping the Uranium from coming up,
Oh yeah man you know they know what she needs
They're stopping all of that government corporate greed!_

FARKING AWESOME! \m/\m/


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 21, 2006)

Dido- White Flag


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 21, 2006)

*Momento Mori - Kamelot*


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

Dub Pistols - Cyclone


----------



## zizou (Apr 21, 2006)

guns and fucking roses


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 21, 2006)

Orbital, "Dwr Budr"


----------



## warcraft (Apr 21, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - Good Girl


----------



## BakaKage (Apr 21, 2006)

The Shins - Turn A Square


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 21, 2006)

Duran Duran - A View To A Kill


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 21, 2006)

Greenday - American Idiot


----------



## zizou (Apr 21, 2006)

Velvet revolver - slither


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 21, 2006)

Snowpony, "Monkeys VS the Universe"


----------



## warcraft (Apr 21, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - Fly High


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 21, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Buying New Soul*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 21, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains

Quite like the guitar riffs on this one.


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

Alley Life - Out with the old


----------



## zizou (Apr 21, 2006)

Gundam seed - find the way -> it's cute =]


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 21, 2006)

Boa & Koda Kumi - The Meaning of Peace


----------



## Crowe (Apr 21, 2006)

*Road Trippin' - Red Hot Chili Peppers*

Lets go lost...lets go lost


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 21, 2006)

Sweetbox - I Miss You


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2006)

...Akeboshi - Wind...


----------



## darkblaze117 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fast and the furious soundtrack.  Ghetto Gospel.  Lol, i dont know why im listening to this, but i just randomly found it in my house.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 21, 2006)

*D. Boon - Uncle Tupelo*

Alt-Country Rock!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 21, 2006)

Orange Range - Asterisk


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2006)

...No regret Life - Nakushita Kotoba...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 21, 2006)

*Crooked Teeth - Charles Bronson*


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 21, 2006)

Dido- Life for rent


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 21, 2006)

Lynyrd Skynyrd- Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 22, 2006)

The Replacements - I Will Dare


----------



## Spike (Apr 22, 2006)

Enya - Ocean


----------



## Crowe (Apr 22, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside*
Pour my life into a paper cup
The ashtray’s full and I’m spillin’ my guts
She wants to know am I still a slut
I’ve got to take it on the otherside

Scarlet starlet and she’s in my bed
A candidate for my soul mate bled
Push the trigger and pull the thread
I’ve got to take it on the otherside
Take it on the otherside
Take it on
Take it on


----------



## Glaciale (Apr 22, 2006)

THE Modern-Industry


----------



## Crowe (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde (Instrumental)* 
The intro can't be explained with words.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2006)

Yay for the latest BECK MCS volume, eh, PeK?

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Faint - Linkin Park


----------



## Crowe (Apr 22, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Yay for the latest BECK MCS volume, eh, PeK?
> 
> Ludwig Van Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata


Indeed. Been waitin' long for this.

*Shpongle - My Head Feels Like a Frisbee*


----------



## De Monies (Apr 22, 2006)

Superstar - by *Sonic Youth*
I love this song so freakin much 

_
don't you remember you told me you love me baby
you said you'd be coming back this way again baby
baby baby baby baby oh baby
I love you, I really do_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 22, 2006)

*Just Can't Hate Enough - Sheer Terror*


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 22, 2006)

Tsubasa- A song of strom and fire


----------



## warcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

Polysics - Married To A Frenchman


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 22, 2006)

Lisa Ekdahl - When Did You Leave Heaven


----------



## warcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

Polysics - XCT


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 22, 2006)

*A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 22, 2006)

Crystal Kay - As it began


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 22, 2006)

"Die, Die, Die My Darling"- The Misfits


----------



## Sieg (Apr 22, 2006)

Clan of Xymox "7th Time"


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 22, 2006)

The James Bond Theme (From Dr.No)


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 22, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Pictures of Me*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 22, 2006)

Anathema - Nocturnal Emission..

This one came up in my last.fm player.


----------



## Maku (Apr 22, 2006)

Foo Fighters - No way back


----------



## warcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

Younha - Houki Boshi


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 22, 2006)

TI-What You Know About That


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 22, 2006)

*God Is An Astronaut - Fire Flies And Empty Skies*


----------



## murasex (Apr 22, 2006)

Kumbia Kings and Selena - Baila Esta Cumbia


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 22, 2006)

"Black Seeds of Vengeance"- Nile


----------



## Harlita (Apr 22, 2006)

Roots Radicals - Rancid


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 23, 2006)

HELL BENT! HELL BENT FOR LEATHER!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 23, 2006)

*Secede - Outran*


----------



## Spike (Apr 23, 2006)

*The Roots - Sacrifice*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2006)

*Guns 'N' Roses - Nightrain*

_I'm on the nightrain
Ready to crash and burn
I never learn
I'm on the nightrain _


----------



## warcraft (Apr 23, 2006)

Full Metal Panic theme


----------



## Crowe (Apr 23, 2006)

*Mos Def - Climb*
People climbed into the night like space suits
People stepped into the night like moon boots
Marching like moon troops
In their zoot colored zoot suits

People climbed into the night like cool wells
Shiny bottles in their hands
Drinking their new selves
They say it's their true selves

People climbed up in the night like green trees
They were hanging from the night like green leaves
Buzzing like queen bees

People climbed into the night like space suits
People stomped inside the night
Stomping and stomping and stomping and stomping and stomping

Where are they going?
What's the rush?
Everybody's embraced but so out of touch
Hey

Night-time is when the things get heavy
You feel alone and you want somebody
Loneliness whispers desperate measures
And you're frantic all by yourself

Night-time is when the things get heavy
You feel alone and you want somebody
Loneliness whispers desperate measures
Baby don't make no fast moves
Baby don't make no fast moves
Baby don't make no fast moves
Baby don't make no fast moves--- Tonight

La da da....

People stomped inside the night
Let me climb into the night...
Let me climb...


----------



## Sayo (Apr 23, 2006)

Led zeppelin - immigrant song


----------



## Sieg (Apr 23, 2006)

Alchemia "An Explained World"


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 23, 2006)

"Sympathy for the Devil"- Rolling Stones


----------



## Spike (Apr 23, 2006)

Hieroglyphics - Neighborhood


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 23, 2006)

*Tom Petty - Listen To Her Heart*


----------



## warcraft (Apr 23, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - No Food, Drink Or Smoking


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2006)

Black Sabboth - Paranoid


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 23, 2006)

Buzzards of Green Hill by Colonel Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade


----------



## azuken (Apr 23, 2006)

Johnny Cash - Folsom Prision Blues

The Man In Black.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 23, 2006)

*Guns 'N' Roses- Welcome To the Jungle*


----------



## Ashura (Apr 23, 2006)

*Tokitou Ami - Sentimental Generation.*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 23, 2006)

Cascada - Bad Boy


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 23, 2006)

*Trace Bundy - Jugo de Naranja*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 23, 2006)

Björn Afzelius - Don Quixote


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 23, 2006)

Jaco Pastorius - Portrait of Tracy


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 23, 2006)

Mano Negra - Out of Time


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 23, 2006)

30 Seconds to Mars' Beautiful Lie album.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 23, 2006)

*Nujabes - Think Different*

_Is the glass half full or half empty...._


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 23, 2006)

Led Zepplin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Blinded_by_Fear (Apr 23, 2006)

Lostprophets -~- The Handsome Life of Swing


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 23, 2006)

Enigma - Gravity of Love


----------



## Jonas (Apr 23, 2006)

_*Jason Mraz - Im Your's*_


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 23, 2006)

Black Sabbath- War Pigs


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 23, 2006)

*Pink Floyd- The Dark Side Of The Moon*


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 23, 2006)

"Know Your Enemy"- Rage against the Machine


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 23, 2006)

Fort Minor - Believe Me


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 23, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Ruri (Apr 23, 2006)

Elliott Smith - Waltz #1


----------



## Fysh (Apr 23, 2006)

tequila!!!


----------



## ymcauloser (Apr 23, 2006)

javier-crazy


----------



## Ruri (Apr 24, 2006)

*Imogen Heap - Clear The Area*

I'll never get tired of this album.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Exit Music (For a Film) ~ Radiohead


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 24, 2006)

Maksim-Exodus


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2006)

*K'naan - Wash it Down*

Awesome, awesome stuff.


----------



## less (Apr 24, 2006)

*Warsaw Pack - Year Of the Car Crash*
One minute into Cata's new pimp, and I hear this is gonna be an awesome spin.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2006)

Enjoy my friend

It hit me like a fucking hammer.

I ADORE this album.

In the most indecent ways


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2006)

*Immortal Technique - Harlem Streets*

Love this mans rhymes.


----------



## Rinali (Apr 24, 2006)

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like A Record 96 Mix)

niiiice


----------



## Miss CCV (Apr 24, 2006)

*Head Automatica - Beating Hearts Baby*


----------



## Hiraedd (Apr 24, 2006)

Megaherz - 5. März


----------



## Miss CCV (Apr 24, 2006)

*Gnarls Barkley - Crazy*


----------



## Hiraedd (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiro Masuda - loneliness


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 24, 2006)

Dredg - The Canyon Behin Her

El Cielo is an amazing album..


----------



## Thor4x (Apr 24, 2006)

I only like Metal ( Progressive, Black, Death, Nu w/e ), I would also consider listening to HardStyle, because it's bass & speed really is not much different from Black Metal.

Now listening to:

Dimmu Borgir - Sorgens Kammer
( Album: Stormblast )


----------



## Spike (Apr 24, 2006)

Buffalo Springfield - For what it's worth


----------



## Ashura (Apr 24, 2006)

*Beast and the Harlot - A7X*


----------



## Danny (Apr 24, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## Hiraedd (Apr 24, 2006)

A ballabeer - swim with sam


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 24, 2006)

Ween - Exactly Where I'm At

*flapety flapety flap


----------



## AsunA (Apr 24, 2006)

*Brace;d*-_Scarlet_

Man.. I luv this song


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 24, 2006)

gangstarr - who got gunz


----------



## Spike (Apr 24, 2006)

*Ladytron - Seventeen*


----------



## zizou (Apr 24, 2006)

Rurouni kenshin - it's gonna rain


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2006)

*Primus - Frizzle Fry*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 24, 2006)

Gnarls Barkley - Crazy


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

when we make love - ginuewine

-My 100th Post!!!-


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2006)

*\Cyne - Time Being - 06 - 400 Years Revisited.mp3*


----------



## BlueBerry (Apr 24, 2006)

*Sodom - Tired And Red*


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2006)

*Ani DiFranco - Gravel*

Love her voice


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 24, 2006)

Gnarls Barkley - St Elsewhere


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 24, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Coming Up Roses*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 24, 2006)

Pete rock and cl smooth - They Reminise Over You Instrumental or known as NBA Street Vol. 2 Theme song


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 24, 2006)

UVERworld - D-techno


----------



## warcraft (Apr 24, 2006)

Mad Capsule Markets - Good Day


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 24, 2006)

ricc ross - hustlin


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Apr 24, 2006)

The Dresdan Dolls - yes virginia...


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 24, 2006)

Dead or Alive-You Spin Me Round


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2006)

*Dwarf Goober Militia - Spazz*

Harder than shit.


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 25, 2006)

Opeth-Blackwater Park


----------



## snoph (Apr 25, 2006)

shades apart - stranger by the day


----------



## xingzup (Apr 25, 2006)

Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 25, 2006)

*Fragile Vastness - Love And Loss*


----------



## Crowe (Apr 25, 2006)

*Death Cub For Cutie - Steadier Footings*

It's gotten late and now i want to be alone
All of our friends were here, they all have gone home
And here i sit on the front porch watching the drunks stumble forth into the night
"You gave me a heart attack; i did not see you there. I thought you had disappeared so early away from here."
And this is the chance I never got to make a move.
*But we just talk about the people we've met in the last 5 years.
And will remember them in ten more?*
I let you bum a smoke, you quit this winter past.
I've tried twice before but like this, it just will not last.

Damn, totally forgot about DCFC for a while. Ftw.<3


----------



## xingzup (Apr 25, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 25, 2006)

Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust


----------



## Spike (Apr 25, 2006)

The Roots - Blasphemy


----------



## zizou (Apr 25, 2006)

Rurouni kenshin - Heart of sword -> Bleach - Asterisk


----------



## x_Zen_x (Apr 25, 2006)

*Ghostface Killah Featuring Ne-yo - Back Like That*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 25, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Cure For Optimism*

I listen to this whenever I think about Naruto fillers. It's such a trip.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 25, 2006)

Modest Mouse - Talking Shit About A Pretty Sunset


----------



## shizuru (Apr 25, 2006)

High and mighty color: ichirin no hana ~huge hollow remix~


----------



## Slips (Apr 25, 2006)

RHCP -Under the bridge


----------



## stickdeathgod (Apr 25, 2006)

cigaro-system of a down


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 25, 2006)

Blackfield - Pain

_Here I'm standing on the sea shore_
_She is gone, now she's gone_
_All the angels praying for me_
_As I fall, As I fall_

_While I'm melting in the rain, deep in pain, she is so far_
_Will we ever meet again as friends, after so long?_


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 25, 2006)

*A Fistful of Dollars Overture*


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 25, 2006)

*"Cream - Sunshine of Your Love"*


----------



## less (Apr 25, 2006)

*Postal Service - Be Still My Heart*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 25, 2006)

*Poets of the Fall - Sorry Go 'Round*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 25, 2006)

Tomahawk, "Bird Song"


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 26, 2006)

FMA-brothers


----------



## xingzup (Apr 26, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 26, 2006)

Logh - The Big Sleep


----------



## Freija (Apr 26, 2006)

Gazette - Red MoteL (04:09/128kbps)


----------



## less (Apr 26, 2006)

_Are you ready for the city?
(the city is here for you to use)
Is the city ready for you?
(the city is here for you to use)
Don't you know you have to choose?
(the city is here for you to use)
The city is here for you to use
(the city is here for you to use)_

*The Futureheads - The City Is Here For You To Use*


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

*Kayne West ~ All Falls Down*


----------



## Spike (Apr 26, 2006)

*Greken - Varifrån?*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2006)

*In the Name of God - Dream Theater*


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2006)

peK^mang ?? - ?? - ?? - ?? Song: Infected Mushroom - I Wish - - Album: Converting Vegetarians - ?? -


----------



## warcraft (Apr 26, 2006)

G1 Transformers season 2 theme


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ex Lion Tamer - Wire*

itunes is on shuffle(of course).


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2006)

* Daft Punk - Veridis Quo
*

Favorite Daft Punk track, reminds me of Zelda.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 26, 2006)

*You Hate Me and I Hate You - GG Allin and the Scumfucks*

D:


----------



## All Things Evil (Apr 26, 2006)

Coheed and Cambria-Welcome Home


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2006)

*Against me! - I still love you Julie*
*Last night,
A room full, drunk,
Sang along to the songs I never had
The courage to write.
Given the chance
I'd stay in this chorus forever,
Where everything ugly in this world
Is sadly beautiful
In our desperate memories.
No, we're not
Gonna call everyone on their shit tonight,
Even though the half of you won't even smile
The next time we pass on the street.
Maybe somehow
This scam will still save us all...*

Still save us all...
Still save us all.
Still save us all...
(Will save us all.)
Still save us all.

Then I saw you
Dancing at a punk rock show
And for a moment
We walked the streets that everyone else
Had given up to 4 AM,
'Cause promises
And spray paint marking
Everywhere we went
And every direction
Only going as far
As we let it.
There's so many things
We try to do truthfully.
By the time it's through with us,
It all falls apart.
Maybe somehow
This scam will still save us all.

Still save us all...
(Will save us all.)
Still save us all.
Still save us all...
(Will save us all.)
Still save us all.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 26, 2006)

Fantômas - Simply Beautiful (Live)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 26, 2006)

Stephen Simmonds - Tears Never Dry  


<33 love this song, eventhough it's like what? 6 years old..prolly more.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 26, 2006)

Musiq - Something


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2006)

*Infected Mushrooms - Shakawkaw*

Shakawkaw indeed.


----------



## azuken (Apr 26, 2006)

Sound Check (Gravity) - Gorillaz


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 26, 2006)

Deliverance- Opeth


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Paatos - Look At Us*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 26, 2006)

Beastie Boys, "Hey Fuck You"


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 26, 2006)

Blackfield - Glow


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ani DiFranco - What How When Where*

Love this woman so much. XD


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 26, 2006)

Manowar- Triumph of Steel


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 27, 2006)

FMA- I will


----------



## Mori` (Apr 27, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Apr 27, 2006)

^tht song is wicked 

Mas Que Nada - Sergio Mendes ft. Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2006)

*Liquid Tension Experiment - Chewbacca*


----------



## x_Zen_x (Apr 27, 2006)

*Trapt - Headstrong*


----------



## Crowe (Apr 27, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Infected Mushrooms - Shakawkaw*
> 
> Shakawkaw indeed.


 .                                .​


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Apr 27, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Kimi to iu Hana


----------



## Spike (Apr 27, 2006)

CCR - Molina


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 27, 2006)

...One Winged Angel OST... or however it's called... "Sephiroth!"...


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 27, 2006)

Secede- Memory Table Part 2

This man just keeps amazing me with his music.


----------



## Slips (Apr 27, 2006)

Cris Rea - lets dance


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 27, 2006)

*They Should Legalize Drugs So You Can Hurry Up and Fucking Die - Charles Bronson*


----------



## Crowe (Apr 27, 2006)

*Dil te shuriyan - Daler Mehndi*

Daler is a fucking music genius.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 27, 2006)

*We're Coming Out - The Replacements*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 27, 2006)

Deerhoof - Running Thoughts

so damn cool.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 27, 2006)

*76. charles bronson - xdumbfucksx - Charles Bronson*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 27, 2006)

Poets of the Fall - Gravity


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Apr 27, 2006)

Angry Johnny by Poe


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2006)

*Symphony X - Egypt*


----------



## dilbot (Apr 27, 2006)

shiver- coldplay


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 27, 2006)

Terence Blanchard- Jake's Classroom

This is great stuff.


----------



## Tayuya-Lover (Apr 27, 2006)

Gorgoroth - Open the Gates


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 27, 2006)

Baywatch theme tune.


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2006)

Veitnow - Rage Against The Machine.

Some of the best guitar rifts, and music all together.


----------



## underdogdlx (Apr 27, 2006)

'kuroki neko' by iwasaki taku (black cat OST)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 27, 2006)

Fort Minor - Believe Me


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 28, 2006)

Tsubasa- I talk to the rain


----------



## azuken (Apr 28, 2006)

Battle Cry - Nujabe's (Champloo OST)


----------



## xingzup (Apr 28, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## Nerf Herder (Apr 28, 2006)

Drunken Lullabies - *Flogging Molly*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 28, 2006)

The Beatles - I'm Only Sleeping


----------



## Spike (Apr 28, 2006)

Kazami - YOU


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2006)

*Liquid Tension Experiment - When the Water Breaks*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 28, 2006)

Tool - The Pot


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2006)

*Guns 'N' Roses - Don't Damn Me* 

This track has some great riffs.


----------



## vanh (Apr 28, 2006)

*Gorillaz ~ Clint Eastwood*


----------



## NosferatuZodd (Apr 28, 2006)

Propagandhi Fixed Frequencies


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2006)

Chamillionaire - Hate In Your Eyes


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*King for a Day - XTC*


----------



## Spike (Apr 28, 2006)

The Band - Stagefright


----------



## less (Apr 28, 2006)

*Agregat - Dehumanize All*
Underground Oslo Kraftwerk lovers. Ridiculously catchy and goodly good.


----------



## AtomCy (Apr 28, 2006)

*The Cranberries - Zombie*

That song is immortal.. amazing ;p


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 28, 2006)

Strategic - Would you Beleive


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*Chalkhills and Children - XTC*


----------



## Slips (Apr 28, 2006)

David Bowie - China girl


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 28, 2006)

Dredg - Matroshka

The greatest ending of an album ever. My favorite of Catch Without Arms.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 28, 2006)

*Guns n' Roses - Paradise City*

Classic rock.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2006)

Sweetbox - China Girl


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 28, 2006)

*Notorius MSG - Straight out of Canton*


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 28, 2006)

Modest Mouse- Convenient Parking


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 28, 2006)

the Doors, "Poeple Are Strange"


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 28, 2006)

*Rodrigo Y Gabriela - Tamacun*

I'm in love


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 28, 2006)

"Brain Death"- Nuclear Assault


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*World Up My Ass - Circle Jerks*

I need Group Sex!


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 28, 2006)

"Practice What You Preach"- Testament


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*61. charles bronson - what's wrong with me (faith cover).mp3 - Charles Bronson*


----------



## mortsleam (Apr 28, 2006)

"Very Fine"


----------



## snoph (Apr 28, 2006)

one cool guy - urban ninja


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2006)

James Blunt - You're Beautiful


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*The Midnight Hour - The Toasters*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 28, 2006)

*The Doors - Soul Kitchen*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*Date Rape (Live) - Sublime*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2006)

Led zepz0r - heartbreaker


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2006)

D-technoLife - UVERworld


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*Ace of Spades - Ace of Spades*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 28, 2006)

*AC/DC - Hells Bells*

I don't know why I stopped listening to this album, I love it!


----------



## BakaKage (Apr 28, 2006)

John Wayne Gacy, Jr. - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Shigure (Apr 28, 2006)

Oingo Boingo - Clowns of Death


----------



## less (Apr 28, 2006)

*The Postal Service - Be Still My Heart*
again 
Is it just me, or am I a little late in loving this?


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 29, 2006)

coldplay-shiver


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Devin Townsend Band - Sunshine and Happiness*


----------



## BakaKage (Apr 29, 2006)

Little One - Elliot Smith


----------



## Leraine (Apr 29, 2006)

Flunk - Blind my mind
my cd broke some days ago and now i have to restrain myself to myspace


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 29, 2006)

*AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill*

Aww yeah baby.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 29, 2006)

ashley parker angel and an odd mix of ac/dc  lol


----------



## borax3030 (Apr 29, 2006)

david bowie-the rise and fall of ziggy stardust and the spiders from mars best bowie album ever!!!


----------



## xingzup (Apr 29, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## felippe (Apr 29, 2006)

a perfect circle - Passive


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 29, 2006)

felippe said:
			
		

> a perfect circle - Passive


Sweet 

*Devin Townsend - Regulator*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 29, 2006)

felippe said:
			
		

> a perfect circle - Passive


The best song on eMOTIVE.  

*Opeth - The Baying of the Hounds*


----------



## less (Apr 29, 2006)

*Agregat - Wahrheit*
New favorite electro guys! Dystopian halfgerman muttering FTW!


----------



## felippe (Apr 29, 2006)

My Dying Bride - For My Fallen Angel


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 29, 2006)

*Back Against the Wall - Black Flag*


----------



## MYK (Apr 29, 2006)

Wind (the full version)
Body Crumbles -- by Dry Cell


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 29, 2006)

Shazna - Nightmare


----------



## ?olo? (Apr 29, 2006)

Nitrogen Part 2 - *Juno Reactor*


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 29, 2006)

Dir en grey - Itoshisa wa Fuhai ni Tsuki (With Decomposition Comes Rot)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 29, 2006)

*Desperate - Jerry's Kids*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 29, 2006)

*Jimi Hendrix - Bold As Love*


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Piccolo's Theme - Kenji Yamamoto 

It's funky


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 29, 2006)

"Evil Dead"- Death

now

"Torn to Pieces"- Death


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Vegeta's Theme - Kenji Yamamoto


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Odessy - Symphony X*


----------



## xingzup (Apr 29, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 29, 2006)

*Red Tape - Circle Jerks*


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 29, 2006)

D+Shade - With This Time


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 29, 2006)

*Birthday Gal - The Replacements*


----------



## Harlita (Apr 29, 2006)

Killing in the name of - Rage against the machine


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 29, 2006)

*I Can Never Write Too Many Songs About Morons Like You - Charles Bronson*


----------



## less (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Postal Service - Be Still My Heart*

I'm down to 6-7 plays a day now  I'm getting over it.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 29, 2006)

Naruto 2nd Ending


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

*Gorillaz ~ November has come*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2006)

*Queen Babylon - Reagan Youth*


----------



## ?olo? (Apr 30, 2006)

*Arch Enemy* - Nemesis


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 30, 2006)

Becca - come and get my love


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2006)

*Jealous Again - Black Flag*


----------



## rizahatake (Apr 30, 2006)

James Blunt - You're Beautiful


----------



## felippe (Apr 30, 2006)

a perfect circle - Blue


----------



## Harlita (Apr 30, 2006)

311- Welcome


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Apr 30, 2006)

Every Heart - BOA


----------



## spirishman (Apr 30, 2006)

spoon-merchants of soul


----------



## murasex (Apr 30, 2006)

Afroman - Because I Got High


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 30, 2006)

Primus - Mrs. Baileen.

Great song from a great album of a great band.


----------



## felippe (Apr 30, 2006)

a perfect circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 30, 2006)

Charles Mingus - Fable of Faubus

I love it, oh my..


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 30, 2006)

*Devin Townsend - Earth Day*


----------



## Heroin (Apr 30, 2006)

fall out boy-dance,dance


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 30, 2006)

Naruto 2nd Ending


----------



## felippe (Apr 30, 2006)

Katatonia - March 4


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

Starsailor - Faith Hope Love


----------



## dosu_7 (Apr 30, 2006)

the dillinger escape plan - pig latin


----------



## AtomCy (Apr 30, 2006)

*With You - Linkin Park *_Reanimation_


I won't let you control my faith


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 30, 2006)

Sean Paul - Tempature


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

Saliva - Turn The Tables


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2006)

*Blown a Wish(live) - My Bloody Valentine*


----------



## Spike (May 1, 2006)

Joss Stone - Young at Heart


----------



## metronomy (May 1, 2006)

Bonnie "Prince" Billy - I See A Darkness


----------



## WDT (May 1, 2006)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> "Laser Bitch" - Genghis Tron
> 
> 1337 band.  A mix of techno/electronica/metal/wtf.




whoa, that's a good song, alright! ^_^

Well, I'm listening to *Anne Clark - Abuse*. Electropop a la 80's is the shit right now


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 1, 2006)

Nickelback - Where


----------



## neko-sennin (May 1, 2006)

Chaba, "Parade"


----------



## Larsch (May 1, 2006)

PANIC! at the disco - I Write Sins Not Tragedies

*O*


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 1, 2006)

*Paatos - Still Standing*

Listening to the new album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 1, 2006)

*Fearless Vampire Killers - Bad Brains*

from the compilation, _Banned in D.C.: The Bad Brains Greatest Riffs_.


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2006)

*Abandoned - Kamelot*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 1, 2006)

*Banned in DC - Bad Brains*


----------



## debil (May 1, 2006)

Hector 'Bambino' - Dale Castigo


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 1, 2006)




----------



## debil (May 1, 2006)

Baby Ranks, Tony TunTun, Winsin y Yandel, Hector 'Bambino', Daddy Yankee - Mayor Que Yo


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 1, 2006)

*Night Theme - The Stooges *


----------



## shizuru (May 1, 2006)

Darth Maul's Theme i really listen to random stuff O_O


----------



## Neenah (May 1, 2006)

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## Varela336 (May 1, 2006)

Love Lost In A Hail Of Gunfire - Bleeding Through


----------



## murasex (May 1, 2006)

Jzabehl ft. Alexis Fido - Naughty Boys


----------



## Abscon (May 1, 2006)

Sonata Arctica... Kingdom for a heart : )


----------



## felippe (May 1, 2006)

Calogero - En apesanteur


----------



## warcraft (May 1, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark *live*


----------



## Slips (May 1, 2006)

warcraft said:
			
		

> Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark *live*




Great version 

sticking with Maiden

Hallowed be thy name


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 1, 2006)

*Fix Me - Iggy Pop*


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 1, 2006)

Tosinn - Buffer of Butter


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 1, 2006)

Odoru Meruhen Tokei--AnCafé


----------



## rizahatake (May 1, 2006)

Zoids- Wild Flowers


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 1, 2006)

*Under Pressure - David Bowie*


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 1, 2006)

Squarepusher - Port Rhombus


----------



## DyersEve (May 1, 2006)

My Arms, Your Hearse- Opeth


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (May 1, 2006)

Instant Pleasure by Rufus Wainwright

Its me and my girlfiend's song (not really, but I wish it was...).


----------



## RockLee (May 1, 2006)

The soundtrack to Symphony of the Night.


----------



## mechaBD (May 1, 2006)

the doors - riders on the storm
next up
eric clapton - i shot the sheriff


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 1, 2006)

s-CRY-ed - Magma


----------



## warcraft (May 1, 2006)

Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes To Mindnight


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 2, 2006)

Faith- Hyde


----------



## vanh (May 2, 2006)

*Gorillaz ~ fire coming out of a monkey*


----------



## Spike (May 2, 2006)

Flogging Molly - Factory girls


----------



## Crowe (May 2, 2006)

*Dj Shadow - ...Meets his maker*
Freaking solid track.


----------



## warcraft (May 2, 2006)

The Mad Capsule Markets - Fly High


----------



## Bubbles (May 2, 2006)

Gary Newman - are friends electric 

XX


----------



## Crowe (May 2, 2006)

*Tenacious D - Lee*
Am I the only one that loves Jack Black's voice?


----------



## warcraft (May 2, 2006)

^ Jack Black's voice is the smex
Tenacious D - Wonder Boy


----------



## Bubbles (May 2, 2006)

Omg the theme from shaft _Issac Hayes 

XX


----------



## Leraine (May 2, 2006)

The Mars Volta - Televator


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 2, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas - Anxiety


----------



## felippe (May 2, 2006)

echo & the bunnymen - The killing moon


----------



## debil (May 2, 2006)

Daddy Yankee - el cartel ii los cangris


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

*Back to Base - Fugazi*


----------



## debil (May 2, 2006)

Kollegah - Kolumbianer


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

*Hateful - The Clash*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 2, 2006)

Shinedown - I Dare You


----------



## vitruvianwoman (May 2, 2006)

Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come on Eileen


----------



## snoph (May 2, 2006)

coldplay - a message


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

vitruvianwoman said:
			
		

> Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come on Eileen



You rawk.

*Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie - Black Flag*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 2, 2006)

Warsawpack - Year of the Car Crash

True awsomecore.


----------



## Catatonik (May 2, 2006)

*The Streets - The Hardest Way to Make an Easy Living*

It's still growing on me.


----------



## LieToMe (May 2, 2006)

A New Hope and End Credits - Star Wars Revenge of the Sith Soundtrack
Oh yea....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

*Fuck Shit Up - Blatz*


----------



## Hagane Kotetsu (May 2, 2006)

Sum 41 - Still Waiting


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 2, 2006)

*Real Folk Blues - Yoko Kanno*

For Blue and for it being a great song.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2006)

eminem-*like toy soilders* such an old song  but I like his old songs


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

^ *blorch*

*Back Against the Wall - Circle Jerks*


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (May 2, 2006)

I Wrote the Necronomicon- The Masked Animals


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

*Nazi Punks Fuck Off - Napalm Death*


----------



## mechaBD (May 2, 2006)

Johnny Thunders - Pirate Love
next song
The Adicts - Viva la Revolution

Grinder put me in the mood for some punk.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

^ Nice one, biatch.

*Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie[Black Flag cover] - Dean Ween*

I really can't believe Dean Ween of *Ween* would do a benefit album and cover Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 2, 2006)

Cascada - One More Night


----------



## xingzup (May 3, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## Slug (May 3, 2006)

the apron boys- tyrone the killer mime


----------



## Larsch (May 3, 2006)

_Tool - Vicarious_

Without a doubt my favorite of 10,000 Days. _0-


----------



## Tayuya-Lover (May 3, 2006)

Im At School On The Computer. lol.  Marilyn Manson- Rock Is Dead


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 3, 2006)

Karma-Shenjing - Rin Ne


----------



## ~Akuma (May 3, 2006)

Sade - By Your Side (Neptunes remix)

greeeeat song


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 3, 2006)

Gorillaz - el manana (can't do that accented 'n'  )


----------



## debil (May 3, 2006)

Daddy Yankee - Gasolina


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2006)

*Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain*


----------



## debil (May 3, 2006)

Sean Paul - Ever Blazin


----------



## Wander (May 3, 2006)

Feeder - Dove Grey Sands


----------



## Bubbles (May 3, 2006)

out of space by the prodigy

XX


----------



## debil (May 3, 2006)

Baby Ranks - Vereme


----------



## Akatsuki_4ever (May 3, 2006)

My Ipod Dock is currently blaring, in order:

-"Unlimited" by Nanase Aiakawa (Samurai 7 OP) right now

To be followed by:
-READY STEADY GO by L'Arc En Ciel
-UNDO by Cool Joke
-NEW WORLD by L'Arc En Ciel
-LINK *Best song ever!!!* by L'Arc En Ciel

LMAO I dont think I'd wanna list the next (up to 150) on my iPod rite now...


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2006)

*Primus - Jerry was a Racecar Driver*


----------



## Asmodai (May 3, 2006)

In Flames - Trigger


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 3, 2006)

*Adventure - Teen Idles*


----------



## Guntar (May 3, 2006)

Less Than Jake - Negative Sights Of Optimistic Eyes


Awesome LTJ song, definatly awesome, very catchy and in-beat.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 3, 2006)

*TV Party - Black Flag*


----------



## Heroin (May 3, 2006)

yellowcard---lights and sound


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 3, 2006)

*Nervous Breakdown - Ryan Adams*


----------



## Gene (May 3, 2006)

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 3, 2006)

Hikari--Utada Hikaru


----------



## Yondy (May 3, 2006)

Dance Dance - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 3, 2006)

Koda Kumi  - Your Song


----------



## rizahatake (May 3, 2006)

Utada Hikaru- simple and clean


----------



## Fysh (May 3, 2006)

Oh...my...god...Becky, look at her butt.  It is so big.  *scoff*  She looks like one of those rap guys' girlfriends.

sir mixalot


----------



## Shadowfox (May 3, 2006)

Passion by Utada Hikaru


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 3, 2006)

Five Deez - BMW

 Fat Jon


----------



## warcraft (May 3, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Number Of The Beats


----------



## DyersEve (May 3, 2006)

Blackwater Park- Opeth


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 3, 2006)

*Louie Louie - Black Flag*


----------



## Harlita (May 4, 2006)

komit - by - Juno Reactor


----------



## snoph (May 4, 2006)

sublime - D.J.s


----------



## Harlita (May 4, 2006)

Bitches - by - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Champloon (May 4, 2006)

VIOLENCE -- Juelz Santana
*HEY!*


----------



## debil (May 4, 2006)

Sean Paul - Temperature


----------



## Tayuya-Lover (May 4, 2006)

Fist of the Satanist by Behexen


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2006)

*Liquid Tension Experiment - When the water breaks*


----------



## mechaBD (May 4, 2006)

The Kinks - Sunny Afternoon


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 4, 2006)

Tool - Jambi


----------



## debil (May 4, 2006)

Yomo - Dale con Presion

!!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 4, 2006)

*Genetix - Stranglers*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 4, 2006)

*Sinking - The Cure*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 4, 2006)

Atomic Kitten - Right Now


----------



## Ruri (May 5, 2006)

*Rachel's - First Self-portrait Series*

<3


----------



## Shigure (May 5, 2006)

Metallica - Ride the lightning


----------



## DyersEve (May 5, 2006)

Tool- Right in Two

Fucking love this song.


----------



## Shigure (May 5, 2006)

DyersEve said:
			
		

> Tool- Right in Two
> 
> Fucking love this song.


Me too. Probably the best one on the album.

Alice in Chains - No Excuses


----------



## De Monies (May 5, 2006)

The Cat Empire - Down At The 303

_I want some culture
Never mind the cheese
Just want to hear music
And originality

I want some culture
Never mind the TV
Just want to hear music 
Down at the 303

This is a rhyme about how good music can be
How mean are its bass lines its melodies and beats
Now its good to have positivity
But you also muct be able to crush adversaries because
We have terrorists in the music industry
Yes, terrorists trying to define what music be
We are modern medicine men - cure all ills with ill beats
But some people are making music sick
And stealing all the chi
You know who you are and yes judge not lest ye
Be judged I agree in front of my plasma screen but
While you're making a concert of convicts who
Stumbled throught the contest I'm taking the
Concept of convex and putting it in a concave context
And if you were Rocksteady, Bebop and Shredder
I'd be Krang... doing that evil shit better
Music is for living yes music is essential
Music should take risks and be experimental

I want some culture
Never mind the cheese
Just want to hear music
And originality

I want some culture
Never mind the TV
Just want to hear music 
Down at the 303_


----------



## xingzup (May 5, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2006)

*Kamelot - Nights of Arabia*


----------



## xingzup (May 5, 2006)

Simple Plan - Shut Up...


----------



## Diesel (May 5, 2006)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird... Awesome song!


----------



## Scared Link (May 5, 2006)

Kanye West - Touch the sky


----------



## Spike (May 5, 2006)

RHCP - Snow (Hey oh)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 5, 2006)

Boy Hits Car - I'm A Cloud


----------



## Sukairaa (May 5, 2006)

Particles (Tachyon Dance)


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 5, 2006)

...Porno Graffiti - Melissa...


----------



## Champloon (May 5, 2006)

Smooth Sailing ~ Roscoe


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 5, 2006)

*How Low Can a Punk Get? - Bad Brains*


----------



## Heroin (May 5, 2006)

james blunt- your beatuful


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 5, 2006)

Arcturus - Kinetic


----------



## Shouri no Hana (May 5, 2006)

*Slams Movie Maker*

Rewrite - Asian Kung-Fu Generation


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 5, 2006)

Koda Kumi - Birthday eve


----------



## Jink (May 5, 2006)

I've been spinning alot of Atmosphere latley, especially his God Loves Ugly albums. So talented...

*_listening to *Atmosphere - The Bass & The Movement*_*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 5, 2006)

Koda kumi - Shake it up


----------



## xingzup (May 5, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## dosu_7 (May 6, 2006)

Norma Jean - memphis will be laid to waste


----------



## xingzup (May 6, 2006)

Simple Plan - God Must Hate Me...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 6, 2006)

Buckethead - Hills Of Eternity


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 6, 2006)

*Paatos - Still Standing*


----------



## De Monies (May 6, 2006)

Queens of the Stone Age - Burn The Witch

_
burn the witch
burn her ass and bones 
_


----------



## Heroin (May 6, 2006)

sins not tragudies


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2006)

*Kanye West feat Talib & Common - Get ?m high*


----------



## Heroin (May 6, 2006)

fall out bot- you look so good in blue


----------



## Jink (May 6, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Kanye West feat Talib & Common - Get ?m high*



Kanye Wests debut album was pretty good, I was surprised



			
				The Hot Hinata said:
			
		

> fall out bot- you look so good in blue



you dont have to post every song your listening to


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 6, 2006)

*"Mama Used To Say - Junior-Mama (RJD2)"*


----------



## De Monies (May 6, 2006)

Ween - Voodoo Lady
_
Voodoo Lady
Shakin' that stick and drivin' me crazy
Your eyes look red and hazy
Doin' that stuff that you do
Messin' me up with your voodoo
_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 6, 2006)

Utada Hikaru - Sanctuary


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2006)

*O.S.I. - Hello Helicopter!*


----------



## Atomisk (May 6, 2006)

Bullet in a Bible- Greenday
Right now, particularly Minority


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 6, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> *O.S.I. - Hello Helicopter!*


Awesome, awesome song.

*The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist*

_You are nut, you are crazy in the coconut._

This song is so awesome.


----------



## poona (May 6, 2006)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper

OMG I can't believe I didn't get into Iron Maiden earlier, the shit is sooooo great!!!


----------



## Slips (May 6, 2006)

Guns and Roses 

Sweet child of mine


----------



## Heroin (May 6, 2006)

Simple Plan - God Must Hate Me...


----------



## Saes (May 6, 2006)

*machinae_supremacy-sidology_2-trinity.mp3*


----------



## vanh (May 6, 2006)

*Alice Nine ~ Hasu*


----------



## Scared Link (May 6, 2006)

Busta Rhymes feat. Lloyd Banks, Papoose, DMX, Mary J. Blige, Rah Digga and  Missy Elliott - Touch It (Remix)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 6, 2006)

...And You Will Know Us By Trail Of Dead - Will You Smile Again

I got my first experiences with them today. Very nice band.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 6, 2006)

*Katatonia - Brave*

I haven't listened to this album (Brave Murder Day) in ages and I didn't like it much before. But *wow*. And I mean *wow*. This is great. It features ?kerfeldt as well!


----------



## Atomisk (May 6, 2006)

The Rolling stones- Flashpoint!
yea!!


----------



## Dr. Uchiha (May 6, 2006)

SR-71 - goodbye


----------



## Scared Link (May 6, 2006)

Arctic Monkehs - View from the afternoon


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2006)

*Anima Sound System - We Strike! *
second favorite Lo-Fi band. Second favorite Lo-Fi track.


----------



## Scared Link (May 6, 2006)

Queens - Don't stop me now


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 6, 2006)

Koda Kumi - No regret


----------



## rizahatake (May 6, 2006)

Utada Hikaru- simple and clean


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 6, 2006)

Kotani Kinya - Spicy Marmalade


----------



## Arty (May 6, 2006)

When I try to listen to anything worms come out of my headphones instead of music and honestly it's not very relaxing and I'm starting to get tired of it

Edit: But if there weren't worms I would surely be enjoying Heroes by David Bowie


----------



## Keramachi (May 6, 2006)

Are you nuts?

Anyway, I'm enjoying _The Realms of Sanda_ by *Secede.*


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (May 6, 2006)

Foxy, Foxy by Rob Zombie


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 6, 2006)

_*Stricken*_ by _*Disturbed* _ on their _*Ten Thousand Fist*_ album


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 6, 2006)

Koda Kumi feat. Mr.Blistah - Candy


----------



## xingzup (May 6, 2006)

Godsmack - Awake...


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (May 6, 2006)

Afroman-girls


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 6, 2006)

Naruto - 5th Ending


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 6, 2006)

Koda Kumi - D.D.D. feat Soulhead


----------



## dosu_7 (May 6, 2006)

Dillinger escape plan - rock, paper, scissors


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 6, 2006)

_*Papercut-Linkin Park-Hybrid Theory*_


----------



## felippe (May 6, 2006)

Katatonia - Evidence ^^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 7, 2006)

tia - ryuusei shooting star


----------



## xingzup (May 7, 2006)

Shaka Labbits - Monster Tree...


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2006)

*Ja Rule feat Ashanti & R.Kelly ~ Wonderful*


----------



## Champloon (May 7, 2006)

Who You Believe In ~ Tupac (RIP )


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 7, 2006)

O2jam - Amadeus


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Spetakkel - Kem Rokker


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 7, 2006)

Polysics - Eno


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 7, 2006)

*Katatonia - Nowhere*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 7, 2006)

Naruto - 3Rd Ending Orange Range - Hey Hey Hey (Long Version)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Lifehouse - Breathing


----------



## xingzup (May 7, 2006)

Hale - Broken Sonnet...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Lifehouse - Everything


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2006)

*Nirvana ~ Heart-shaped box*


----------



## snoph (May 7, 2006)

Pillows - one life


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Nickelback - How you remind me


----------



## crystal-kay (May 7, 2006)

Blood+ Grand Theme - Blood+ OST


----------



## Crowe (May 7, 2006)

*Anima Sound System - World at War*

Lo-Fi <33333


----------



## debil (May 7, 2006)

Winsin y Yandel - Mayor Que Yo pt. 2


----------



## xingzup (May 7, 2006)

Slipknot - Duality...


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers ~ Soul to Squeeze*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Default - Deny


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

*Try Honesty-Billy Talent*


----------



## Heroin (May 7, 2006)

fall out boy-sugar were going down swinging


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Nickelback - Animals


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2006)

*Nirvana ~ Endless, Nameless*

a really crazy song :S


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Nickelback - Too Bad


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2006)

*Nirvana ~ Smells like Teen Spirit*


----------



## Mΰŧ?ņτﱟ₪ﱞ?ửňŋỷ (May 7, 2006)

deep inside - incubus


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 7, 2006)

Chieco Kawabe - Sakura kiss


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

*~Asterisk~* by _*ORANGE RANGE*_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 7, 2006)

Naruto - 3Rd Ending Orange Range - Hey Hey Hey (Long Version)


----------



## $!@de (May 7, 2006)

Korn alone I break


----------



## Hyouma (May 7, 2006)

I want you - Elvis Costello


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 7, 2006)

Rocks (1st_Naruto_Intro)


----------



## Crowe (May 7, 2006)

Mos Def pres. Medina Green - OG from long time


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

Default - Wasting my Time


----------



## Crowe (May 7, 2006)

*Kanye West - Family Business*

As kids we used to laugh
Who knew that life would move this fast?
Who knew I'd have to look at you through a glass?
And look, tell me you ain't did it, you ain't did it
And if you did, then that's family business


And I don't care 'bout (all the, all the diamond rings, diamond rings)
They don't mean a thing (all, all, all the things)
All these fancy things
I tell you that all (all the glitter) I'm waiting for
Now all I know I know all these things

Kanye r0x.


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2006)

RHCP - 21st centuary


----------



## xingzup (May 7, 2006)

Hale - Broken Sonnet...


----------



## BlitzMetaru (May 7, 2006)

Shadowman Kage-Rockin' Link


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 8, 2006)

Shut your mouth-Garbage


----------



## rizahatake (May 8, 2006)

DSAEIN- 流離人
Zoids ending song, sooo good.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 8, 2006)

Lifehouse - Everything


----------



## Schwarzwald (May 8, 2006)

Lacuna Coil - Heavens a lie


----------



## Buskuv (May 8, 2006)

*Kamelot - Soul Society*


----------



## Jink (May 8, 2006)

_RJD2 - June_

<3 Deadringer


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 8, 2006)

*Meshuggah - Shed*


----------



## Fysh (May 8, 2006)

Nightwish-a heavy metal version of Phantom of the Opera.  Very interesting.


----------



## less (May 8, 2006)

*Kaiser Chiefs - Every Day I Love You Less And Less*
Not a huge fan of these guys, but this song is just so beautifully pathetic that I cannot resist it.


----------



## Voynich (May 8, 2006)

Final - Failure

Weird stuff o_0


----------



## Scared Link (May 8, 2006)

Tu Pac - Thug'z Mansion


----------



## less (May 8, 2006)

*The Beatles - Boys*
Gayest Beatles song ever. How the hell did stuff like this pass censorship in the sixties?


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

Dream Evil - No way


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 8, 2006)

Koda Kumi - Shake it up


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 8, 2006)

*Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 8, 2006)

Refused - Tannhauser - Derive 

wowzers


----------



## Atomisk (May 8, 2006)

Brown sugar, The rolling stones
On flashpoint...

Hey, Hey, Hey, Woo!


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 8, 2006)

*Katatonia - Nowhere*

I just can't get enough Katatonia right now.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 8, 2006)

Shinedown - No More Love


----------



## Heroin (May 8, 2006)

amrican rejects-move along


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (May 8, 2006)

*"Rasputin" by Boney M*

_Ra, Ra, Rasputin! Russia's greatest love machine_


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2006)

...Sambomaster - Seishun Kyousoukyoku.... again...

"Oh baby!"


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 8, 2006)

The 13th Struggle-Yoko Shimomura-Kingdom Hearts 2 Official Soundtrack


----------



## Heroin (May 8, 2006)

yellowcard-lights and sound


----------



## Magdalena (May 8, 2006)

Bullet For My Valentine - Hand of Blood


----------



## less (May 8, 2006)

*The Church - Fire Burns*

Thanks again to jkingler for sharing som The Church I didn't have months ago.


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

TMBG. Birdhouse in your soul.......


----------



## felippe (May 8, 2006)

Opeth - Death whispered a Lullaby


----------



## less (May 8, 2006)

*The Pippettes - Pull Shapes*
Is this the most ridiculously catchy dance-tune this year or what?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2006)

...Raiko - Alive...

"so kokara ga SHOW TIME!"


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 8, 2006)

Nemo - Nightwish


----------



## Uchiha kid (May 8, 2006)

SHAME SHAME-From first to last


----------



## dannyboy (May 8, 2006)

Fansty Project - Crazy Baby


----------



## mechaBD (May 8, 2006)

Beastie Boys - Triple Trobule


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2006)

*Talib K. feat Mos Def. feat Jay-Z. feat Kanye West. feat Busta Rhymes - Get by (Remix)*
<333333333333333333


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 9, 2006)

Lifehouse - Storm


----------



## rizahatake (May 9, 2006)

Nightwish-Nemo


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2006)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android and Karma Police.

Radiohead ftw.


----------



## Saes (May 9, 2006)

*Machinae Supremacy - Sidology Episode 1 - Sid Evolution *


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 9, 2006)

*John Wesley - One Step Behind*


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2006)

*Anathema - Re-Connect*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 9, 2006)

*Devin Townsend - Mountain*


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2006)

*Opeth - The Drapery Falls*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 9, 2006)

Drowning Pool - Step Up


----------



## debil (May 9, 2006)

Winsin y Yandel - Paleta feat. Daddy Yankee


----------



## Heroin (May 9, 2006)

panic at the dico-I write sins not tragudies


----------



## Uchiha kid (May 9, 2006)

NOTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## mechaBD (May 9, 2006)

The Kinks - Sunny Afternoon
next track
Hot Hot Heat - Bandages


----------



## Heroin (May 9, 2006)

fall out boy- you look so good in blue


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 9, 2006)

*Faint by Linkin Park on Meteora*


----------



## less (May 9, 2006)

*Sufjan Stevens - Come On! Feel the Illinoise!*
I'm almost pissed at this guy. How, I mean HOW, can he use a horn section, a string section, female back-up singers, glockenspiel and lyrics about the UN, ghosts, ferris wheels and the devil _without sounding even remotely tasteless?  _

It shouldn't be possible! It really shouldn't. This guy is not human.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 9, 2006)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Haruko Kanata


----------



## rizahatake (May 9, 2006)

Tsubasa- You are my love


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 9, 2006)

The Birthday Massacre - Violet


----------



## azuken (May 9, 2006)

Spaz Out - Lupe Fiasco

He is a Awesome Lyracist.


----------



## mechaBD (May 9, 2006)

the pixies - debaser.


----------



## shinobiinthemist (May 9, 2006)

AFI
Miss Murder


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 9, 2006)

*Whoppers Taste Good(theme song) - Whoppers Taste Good*

An obscure band from the extremely small foodcore/beer metal scene.


----------



## xingzup (May 10, 2006)

Hale - Blue Sky...


----------



## LPhawk (May 10, 2006)

Staten och kapitalet - Ebba grön
(Swedish Punk incase anyone wants to know)


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2006)

The Killers - I've Got Soul.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 10, 2006)

*Jens Lekman - Sky Phenomenon*

Liking it so far.


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2006)

Boogiemonsters - The Beginning of The End


----------



## Sazaka (May 10, 2006)

Disturbed-Stricken  such a good song


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 10, 2006)

_*"Metal Fingers - White Willow Bark"*_
(It's purely instrumental.)

This track just emits coolness, you get one hell of a feeling just listening to it. Don't know what this feeling is but to describe it - You've been working towards a goal, and it finally pays off, the feeling is when you lie in bed afterwards just contemplating and going over when and how it worked out. (For me anyway.)


*Thanks Jink again. 


If anyone wants the song mentioned above, just PM me.


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2006)

^ PM me plz.

Brand Nubian - Allahu Akbar


----------



## zizou (May 10, 2006)

Guns n' roses - Mr. Brownstone


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2006)

*Lifehouse ~ Better luck next time*


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 10, 2006)

O2jam  - Electro Fantasy


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow (Hey Oh)* <3333333


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 10, 2006)

*Orgasm Addict - Buzzcocks*


----------



## LPhawk (May 10, 2006)

Sazaka said:
			
		

> Disturbed-Stricken  such a good song


I love that song!


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2006)

*H.O.T ~ Candy *

Cutenessssssssss


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 10, 2006)

Lifehouse - Storm ( acoustic )


----------



## Danchou (May 10, 2006)

Interpol - Next Exit. I don't like their second album as much as I did with the first, but this is one of the standout tracks. Perhaps the album still has to grow on me.


----------



## Harlita (May 10, 2006)

311 - 816am


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 10, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow (Hey Oh)* <3333333


one of the best songs on stadium arcadium <3

*Antimatter - The Last Laugh*


----------



## Tylaer (May 10, 2006)

Damone - Out here all night


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 10, 2006)

*No Control - Chicken Bowels*


----------



## Heroin (May 10, 2006)

shake that laffy taffy!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 10, 2006)

Nickelback - Rockstar


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 10, 2006)

*Somebody's Gonna Get Their Head Kicked In Tonight - The Rezillos*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 10, 2006)

Michael Penn - P.S. Millionare

listen and love.


----------



## Catatonik (May 10, 2006)

*Days of the New - Phobics of Tragedy*


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 10, 2006)

*Portal - Circle*

Holy shit.

All I can say. Holy shit.

This is some of the rarest stuff ever and it's brilliant. Why the world is so unfair?


----------



## Key (May 10, 2006)

Bleach- Tonight


----------



## less (May 10, 2006)

*Jens Lekman - Julie (remix)*
_Oh Julie, you know that I ain't for hire
but you can have me, you can trade me for your cigarette lighter_

nuff said


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 10, 2006)

*The Game-Disturbed*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 10, 2006)

Chieco Kawabe - Sakura Kiss


----------



## less (May 10, 2006)

*R.E.M. - It's The End Of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)*

_Six o'clock - TV hour. Don't get caught in foreign tower. Slash and burn, return, listen to yourself churn. Lock him in uniform and book burning,
blood letting. Every motive escalate. Automotive incinerate. Light a candle,
light a motive. Step down, step down. Watch a heel crush, crush. Uh oh,
this means no fear - cavalier. Renegade and steer clear! A tournament,
a tournament, a tournament of lies. Offer me solutions, offer me alternatives
and I decline._


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 10, 2006)

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm still here)


----------



## Shade Luka (May 10, 2006)

Come By Me-Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## plebian182 (May 10, 2006)

AFI - Bleed Black but just as much Underoath - Down, Set, Go


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2006)

*Korn ~ Coming undone*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 10, 2006)

*Enjoy (Demo) - Descendents*

Power Punk bitches!!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 11, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas - Anxiety


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (May 11, 2006)

Japanese Girl by Beat Crusaders


----------



## Slug (May 11, 2006)

bob marley live- trenchtown rock


----------



## Champloon (May 11, 2006)

Bone Bone Bone ~ Bone Thugs n Harmony


----------



## plebian182 (May 11, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Money


----------



## Garra_sand_demon9923 (May 11, 2006)

Godsmack- Awake


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 11, 2006)

Skillet - Kill Me Heal Me


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 11, 2006)

*Double Life - Graven Image*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 11, 2006)

Lifehouse - Days go by


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

*Korn ~ Twisted Transistor*


----------



## De Monies (May 11, 2006)

Coldplay - Yellow

.-.


----------

